# Hot fishing spots!! Live reports



## McFace

Greetings folks Headed out to 3 Mile bridge tonight in about an hour Planning on using Menhaden and some shrimp and see what hits! Ill keep the reports constant and accurate

Please feel free to share your hot spot!

-Face


----------



## Austin

Pretty cool thing you're going to do, should be cool to see what happens!


----------



## McFace

I plan on giving every detail Current, fish, wind etc what's hitting on what I want people to know what It feels like out there being the weather and mixture of cold and wind in the winter I feel it will catch on I fish Navarre beach Navarre pier The destin jettys and the pass at fort pickens so ill have alot of reports for different areas! Please if you go out throw up a report on here!

-Face


----------



## dustyflair

are you heading to 3mile?


----------



## McFace

Yeah gonna be leaving my house in navarre in about 30 minutes picking up bait and headin out there should be on the bridge around 930


----------



## Austin

What I will say is, be prepared to take shelter in your car... Cold front about to come through, could get pretty nasty for a little bit. May actually end up driving right through it on your way there.


----------



## dustyflair

yea it's gonna be a windy sumbitch out there. Already 15 mph out of SE prob can switch around to North


----------



## McFace

Im ready for it I know it isn't gonna be pretty but my gut instinct is tellin me the reds are gonna be out tonight!


----------



## Austin

If you can ride it out for the 30mins or so it will take to pass, then you'll be good to go. And I wouldn't be surprised to see some bull red pictures. When i fished out there before Hurricane Ivan tore the old bridge down, my go to rig for bull reds was 1/2 a menhaden on a carolina rig. Shrimp works too with the same method, I just find that they like the "stink" of menhaden.


----------



## McFace

Yeah they got nuts for that menhaden stink! And that's what im goin out there with trusty old carolina rig and some menhaden shrimp too but mainly menhaden


----------



## McFace

you drive on the bridge on the pensacola side right?


----------



## Austin

McFace said:


> you drive on the bridge on the pensacola side right?


Yep, you can drive on. You'll see the welcome center on the right when you are almost over the bridge, pull into that parking lot. Go around the welcome center, and on up to the fishing bridge. You'll see the old fishing bridge store on the left, and the "pay box" on the right.


----------



## dustyflair

Mr. Jaws is gonna like those stinky menhaden too! I hope you catch more redfish than JAWS!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Frozen menhaden, or fresh caught?


----------



## Austin

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Frozen menhaden, or fresh caught?


Honestly, it never really seemed to matter! Redfish will pretty much eat almost anything you put in front of their face.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

No, I was hoping the school of bait was starting to show. Guess it will be a few more months before that happens.


----------



## McFace

Sitting at 3 mile bridge now taking shelter in the car its not too cold out the current is moving east away from the bridge Lines will be in the water withing the next 20 minutes! Stand by for more

-Face


----------



## McFace

Lines have been in for aprx 10m now current is moving North east its not cold out at all and the rain is very minimal its more of a mist let's hope for some bites

-Face


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I know tomorrow its suppose to get pretty cold, maybe you won't freeze out there....


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Dude catch a white trout and send that down! You will def catch a red


----------



## McFace

Sitting at 3 mile bridge now taking shelter in the car its not too cold out the current is moving east away from the bridge Lines will be in the water withing the next 20 minutes! Stand by for more

-Face


----------



## McFace

Alright well rods have been in for about an hour current is moving due east now no bites wind is very tolerable not cold at all rain has subsided for now 3 mile bridge is lookin pretty quiet tonight good thing for Miller light least ill catch a buzz Stay tuned for more

-Face


----------



## McFace

3 mile bridge is dead tonight other anglers are having no luck as well. Wind has picked up blowing south east its startn to get pretty cold ill keep y'all posted till I leave out of here!

-Face


----------



## dustyflair

good luck thanks for the updates~!


----------



## McFace

Fat daddy bull red 37 inches!


----------



## McFace

Fat daddy bull red 37 inches! Nights not over yet current still moving southeast geting colder

Tight lines!
-Face


----------



## McFace

Packin it in after a few hours startn to get super cold current has taken a sharp eastern course glad I got to slam 1 bull red that one is for you DustyFlair! Best there is best there was and the best there ever will be WOO tight lines folks hitting the surf @ navarre beach tommorow if all goes well goodnight and god bless

-Face


----------



## dustyflair

Hey thanks! I just woke up and came in and checked this thread! AWESOME CATCH! You called your shot! Like Dizzy Dean said, "it ain't braggin if you can do it"


----------



## devinsdad

Now that takes balls to do on a night like last night.... Great report and congrats on the red!


----------



## Austin

Good deal man, glad you got one!


----------



## McFace

Thanks guys! It really wasn't bad out there last night got there around 1030 sat in the car for 30 mins than had the lines in the water it started getting windy and really cold as I was leaving so I definitley lucked out Probably about to load my gear up and go see what Navarre beach has to offer today


----------



## Austin

Yeah, If you're going to fish today, do it in the day time. We are under a freeze warning until tomorrow morning!


----------



## Breeze

Trout will probably be on fire tonight. I have noticed on a cold night at 3MB they bite like crazy.... Might head out there tonight


----------



## McFace

Yeah its way too windy out tonight I might fish the pass @ fort pickens cold days/nights like tonight usually have reds and blues running all over the pass just depends on if the wind let's up at all


----------



## southern yakker

What's up man this is Logan.
Nice catch and nice report


----------



## McFace

Thanks man I know you and the boys will be out there on the water eventually! Lovin that new Spinfisher V8500 after landing those 40s at the pass that 37 on the bridge was cake especially with the SFV!


----------



## McFace

Tonights lineup is looking like its gonna be The pass at Fort pickens...Going out there with a group including a couple forum members its gonna be cold and windy as hell but we are gonna be hunting big reds tonight! My live report will start tonight around 8pm stay tuned!

-Face


----------



## McFace

Evening folks outhere at the pass @ fort pickens the current is moving almost directly inland with a slight eastern variance the wind chill is intense! We have 5 lines in all on cut menhaden ill also be gigging tonight so stand by for more info

-Face


----------



## Austin

McFace said:


> Evening folks outhere at the pass @ fort pickens the current is moving almost directly inland with a slight eastern variance the wind chill is intense! We have 5 lines in all on cut menhaden ill also be gigging tonight so stand by for more info
> 
> -Face


Wait.. You're going to be gigging? Damn son, I wouldn't dare with it about to get down to around 20 or so with the wind chill factored in. Maybe even more so with you in the wide open with no wind block! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## McFace

Gigging is certainly taking a backseat tonstaying warm and fishing but I will continuously post updates


----------



## southern yakker

Its already been a long night and we haven't been out here long. It is freezing but the reds should be out.


----------



## Austin

Fishing should start heating up for you guys over the next 2 hours. Tide is starting to rise right there.


----------



## rufus1138

In for this one


----------



## McFace

30 inch red caught on menhaden tail by SouthernYakker good fish still cold as hell!


----------



## southern yakker

Weather has gotten colder a couple bites but no hook ups since the red .


----------



## Austin

Keep at it guys!


----------



## McFace

We are gone! Weather took a turn for the worst it was riddiculously cold out at least it wasn't a total loss! Tight lines till next time folks

-Face


----------



## dustyflair

Keep up the good work! I will meet you at 3mb one night!


----------



## McFace

Sounds good! Me and the boys are usually pretty tough and never pack it in early due to unidealistic weather conditions but tonight was unbearable can't wait for summer if any of you 1200 viewers want to post up a report on here please feel free to do so ! Ill keep my reports constant and accurate but would love to see some enthusiasm from fellow anglers that being said if your lines are in the water tell us about it might hit old bob sikes tommorow evening after work and if I do you can bet the report will be LIVE till than tight lines folks!

-Face


----------



## southern yakker

It was a good night of fishing but man it was cold. Well it was good night for me!haha but hopefully it wont be as cold next time and we can catch some more fish.
MURICA!


----------



## McFace

America!


----------



## southern yakker

McFace said:


> America!


Amen brotha


----------



## bakbone

McFace said:


> Yeah they got nuts for that menhaden stink! And that's what im goin out there with trusty old carolina rig and some menhaden shrimp too but mainly menhaden


How was fishing


----------



## McFace

Miserable last night at the pass wet windy and freezing! Hopefully next time we go out it wont be that bad!


----------



## bakbone

That sucks


----------



## McFace

Happy New year to everyone! Tonight is looking like im gonna get some time out on the water so might hit up 3MB or Old bob sikes the fishing at pickens is probably not gonna be too hot unless your wanting to catch cat fish loading up the vehicle right now going to get some fiddler crabs and some pinfish / mullet to take out tonight also going to check out a spot I heard of last night for some sheepshead ! Soon as im wherever im going ill post!

-Face


----------



## southern yakker

I'll probably be at Bob Sikes tonight.I'll try to keep y'all posted as much as possible.


----------



## holicori

Been at bob sykes...south side....since 12. Not much hitting at all. Somebody on the north side pulled up what looks like a blue bout an hour ago. Nothing touching bait for me. Waiting til it gets dark. Been skunked last two times. Hopefully tonights better. High tide is at 11:30 tonight.


----------



## McFace

Nice report! Hopefully 3Mile bridge will be better what kind of bait are you using holicori?


----------



## holicori

Menhaden.....fiddler crabs for a bit...not a nibble. Umm dead shrimp on one pole....menhaden on two poles....anf mullet on my shark pole. 

Snagged a crab on the mullet...biggest bite of the night!!


----------



## McFace

Scary thought lol I haven't had luck at sikes the past few weeks I might stop off in the parking lot and see if I can catch some fresh bait just for the hell of it I don't think tonights gonna be that good for fishing but hell you never know if sikes stays dead y'all should come out to 3mb and catch the high tide out there


----------



## Austin

Things should start turning on now that the sun is setting, and should get better as the night goes on! High tide for both bridges tonight is at about 1am.


----------



## McFace

Thank you for the tide update! Any one seen any sheepies round the pilings? Gonna rig up my little rod and try and get some sheepie action tonight while my main rods are in the water


----------



## holicori

I might just meet up with you face....sikes has been complete shit last few weeks for me. Pretty sure I hooked a shark bout 10 days ago....but line snapped before I could see


----------



## McFace

Alright well ill probably be out there in a little over an hour and I've got probably 4#s of menhaden we can use up too Southern Yakker cmon out to 3mb!


----------



## southern yakker

Dang Sikes isn't sounding too good but I just hate going to the 3mb. Might make it to Pickens hopefully the cats won't be too bad. Good luck to yall


----------



## McFace

Cats are gnna be all over pickens! 3mb!


----------



## southern yakker

I'm at Sikes right now with some stinky menhaden. No bites so far after 20 minutes.


----------



## Austin

I may come on out and join you guys a bit later.


----------



## McFace

Im headed to 3 mile bridge right now might stop off @ bob sikes to see if I can get some bait fish was there anyone on the wooden pier?


----------



## southern yakker

We are the only people here other than the homeless guy. We have had one small bite but definitely no red.hopefully we can get one landed by the end of the night.


----------



## McFace

I just pulled up gnna try and get some bait and head to 3mb you should come!


----------



## holicori

Im at sikes still....you other guys must be on north sikes. I literally just landed about a 35" red. While trying to net the hog (took 20 min) dn line snapped. If the oyher guys were out there....they heard the plethora of profanities that followed! 

Damn...never caught a red over the limit before


----------



## southern yakker

I'll ask my friend what he wants to do and I might make without there.


----------



## McFace

Right on im pullin up on 3Mile right now about to turn the car around and set up shop im in a red Mazda 6 car wearing camo head to toe im not hard to see you all should come out! Pff fishing party!


----------



## southern yakker

I think we decided we are gonna stay here. Good 15 mph wind with an incoming tide. Still no hook ups and only one bite so far.


----------



## holicori

You guys on the jorth side yakker....on the end?


----------



## southern yakker

Were on the gulf breeze side.close to the end


----------



## McFace

People here are pulling up reds


----------



## holicori

Gotcha. Im on the pcola beach side at the end. You guys pull up a big blue earlier? If you heard all the profanities....those were me...sorry ha


----------



## McFace

They are on GB side im here at 3mile


----------



## southern yakker

Nope that wasn't us.we've had no luck. Haha we didn't hear y'all.


----------



## holicori

Gf is bitching for me to go homr and watch the damn fsu bowl game. I dont know whether to leave or tell her "roll tide roll"


----------



## McFace

Here at 3 mile its cool out the current is moving north north east people out here have hooked up on reds prior to me getting here I've got 3 rods in and 1 goin for sheepies


----------



## Austin

McFace said:


> Here at 3 mile its cool out the current is moving north north east people out here have hooked up on reds prior to me getting here I've got 3 rods in and 1 goin for sheepies


Just some FYI, Sheepshead are primarily daytime feeders, and RARELY are caught at night.. Throw yourself a jig on and fish between the bridges, casting under the car bridge. Sink it to the bottom and work it back. You should kill the trout, and may pick up a slot red.


----------



## Breeze

McFace said:


> Here at 3 mile its cool out the current is moving north north east people out here have hooked up on reds prior to me getting here I've got 3 rods in and 1 goin for sheepies


How crowded is it ? How far out are you fishing?


----------



## southern yakker

Still nothing here.no bites since that one. If nothing happens in 30 minutes we are out. Good luck to you all.


----------



## McFace

No luck on 3mile for this Fisherman one BIG ass bite but since than nothing not giving up though there's heavy fog and a light mist of rain other than that its perfect out here


----------



## Breeze

Headed out there now. Be bout 20 minutes.


----------



## McFace

3 mile is pretty quiet right now isolated rain is becoming annoying but bearable everyone else is @ sikes


----------



## southern yakker

Well I packed it in early with no fish. The fog was really thick crossing the 3 mile.

Its funny how some random person drew penis' all over my truck.wonder who that was?hmmm
Haha


----------



## McFace

Its foggy as hell but the trusty maglite is pierceing the fog! Lol! I wonder who would draw a big weiner on your car LOL


----------



## southern yakker

McFace said:


> Its foggy as hell but the trusty maglite is pierceing the fog! Lol! I wonder who would draw a big weiner on your car LOL


You mean 3 big wieners!lol
Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## Austin

No report in 2 hours.. What's the deal McFace?!


----------



## McFace

Pretty much dead out here breezy and I are tryin to get some trout no reds currents goin south west startn to get windy


----------



## McFace

Got a chargeon my phone now 3 mile is dead for reds tonight no luck whatsoever well at least not for me other anglers I saw earlier landed some reds I missed the run I guess haha Breeze has been gettn white trout here and there lots of bites not alot of hookups I've lost more tackle tonight than I have in 2 months put together startin to get cold the current is moving south west steadily with the wind it feels 35 to 40 degrees out here no more rain and the fog has rolled out too but its lookin like its about time to pack up for the night and get back on the water tommorow but good news is its payday! So ill be somewhere fishing tommorow no clue as to where yet...trout were all caught on cut menhaden next report will be better ill have a charged phone! Till next time Tight lines folks!

-Face


----------



## bakbone

Were are the menhaden?


----------



## bakbone

Where are the menhaden?


----------



## bakbone

Any menhaden at 3mb


----------



## McFace

Didn't see any I just got mine frozen from Hotspots or GB Tackle


----------



## rufus1138

i havent seen any sizeable numbers of menheaden since late september ish, definitely none since halloween. they're usually thick as thieves in the mouth of bayou grande right around the front gate bridge of nas pensacola if they're around at all


----------



## McFace

Heading out towards pensacola either 3 mile bridge or bob sikes is anyone out?


----------



## holicori

Im probably gonna head to simpson tonight...take it easy


----------



## McFace

Its cold as hell at. 3 mile no luck with menhaden I justhad something slam my rod against the bridge while ripping off a live pinfish I caught on a sabiki rig its cold windy the current is moving southwest


----------



## bakbone

Gonna be heading out 2 3m after while, any trout biting?


----------



## McFace

None so far just a few pinfish


----------



## southern yakker

Mcface How long do you plan to be out there?


----------



## McFace

Heading home now the trout are startn to come out and if u have livepin fish I think you'll do good I got some stuff I forgot I have to take care of I landed 10 or 11 trout though


----------



## Breeze

Hey McFace, was nice meeting ya last night. Was hoping more would have been biting but it wasn't a total loss. Sounds like you did better today though.


----------



## McFace

It was a good time for sure breeze! I went and got some 2 drop rigs and much needed tackle I was totally un prepared for trout last night wish I could've stayed out there longer today but for anyone who is interested for pickensis gonna be good for reds tonight this would be the night I went out there If I didn't have work in the AM and prior obligations shark and reds maybe blues at pickens tonight I don't have this months code so if someone wants to share that would be awesome saves me the "hey the codes not working I have unattended children at the campsite" phone call does anyone on here have any experience usinga cast net off the middle of 3 mile bridge? Please share..for anyone going to 3mb the curent was moving with the bridge towards the gulf breeze side with a slight northern variance the wind is strong ish and makes it feel like 35 degrees out there trout were picking up as were pin fish which was the only thing that was getting any kind of action so good luck stay warm and till next time Tight lines

-Face


----------



## McFace

Planning on going out tonight maybe bob sikes or 3 mile debating also considering the pass but not 100% sure yet


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

When you fish the pass are you walking past the jetties?


----------



## southern yakker

When we fish the pass we usually walk a little passed the jet is.

I'm heading to the 3 mile tonight.I'll try to keep y'all posted


----------



## southern yakker

If anyone comes out, if you see a black explorer feel free to say hello.I'd like to meet some PFF members


----------



## southern yakker

Well it was dead so I packed it up.it was a cold night.


----------



## holicori

I had a good night. 2 sheep...2 trout and baggdd a barely legal red. Was a good fun catch. Out here at simpson. All action occurred between 5:45-7:30. Just like yesterday.dead noe and fold as hell. Orob oack up soon.


----------



## Breeze

southern yakker said:


> Well it was dead so I packed it up.it was a cold night.


Your leaving early. . I normally head out there till bout now. Been my experience that cold temp means good trout bite. If I didn't have to work tomorrow I would be heading out there.


----------



## southern yakker

Breeze said:


> Your leaving early. . I normally head out there till bout now. Been my experience that cold temp means good trout bite. If I didn't have to work tomorrow I would be heading out there.


Yeah I hate leaving early but the girl I was with wanted to leave. Weather doesn't really matter to me when it comes to fishing.


----------



## bakbone

No mullet at 3m this morning, has anyone been to octagon lately?


----------



## Smarty

Gonna give Bob Sikes beachside a try tonight. Don't know what time I'll get there but will be there probably until close to daylight. Going to be cold but hopefully something will be biting :yes:


----------



## Smarty

9:30 and not a single bite so far.


----------



## Smarty

Finally a fish! Just a baby but it'll work. 12in. Flounder on fresh dead shrimp. I'm suprised it didn't come up in a block of ice. Yep, it's cold!


----------



## Smarty

Just got back home. Didn't leave hungry but dang was it a slow night. Caught a couple of small flounder and one small stingray. Wind was steady NNE 10-15mph and cold!!! Had a little something on the hook before I left which would have warmed things right up but had to let that mean little bastard go. Hotworms are not your friend :no:


----------



## Redfisher53

McFace said:


> I plan on giving every detail Current, fish, wind etc what's hitting on what I want people to know what It feels like out there being the weather and mixture of cold and wind in the winter I feel it will catch on I fish Navarre beach Navarre pier The destin jettys and the pass at fort pickens so ill have alot of reports for different areas! Please if you go out throw up a report on here!
> 
> -Face


 impatiently awaiting some details even though i live closer to destin than pensacola


----------



## McFace

Hell yeah smarty! Let us know what's up


----------



## Breeze

Smarty said:


> Just got back home. Didn't leave hungry but dang was it a slow night. Caught a couple of small flounder and one small stingray. Wind was steady NNE 10-15mph and cold!!! Had a little something on the hook before I left which would have warmed things right up but had to let that mean little bastard go. Hotworms are not your friend :no:


Okay, what is a hotworm? I tried looking it up and it came up with artificial bait, but your talking about something you caught, right?


----------



## southern yakker

Breeze said:


> Okay, what is a hotworm? I tried looking it up and it came up with artificial bait, but your talking about something you caught, right?


I think he is talking about a fireworm

Nice report


----------



## Smarty

southern yakker said:


> I think he is talking about a fireworm
> 
> Nice report


Bingo! I was just tired as hell when I got home. Tried to post a few pics but it wouldn't work. Going to try again. Breeze, a fireworm is something you never want to touch with your bare hand :no: It'll light you up buddy! 
Dang pics won't load. Ugh!!


----------



## Smarty

Don't know why I can't post pics from this site. Having to use my photobucket account. 
















Here ya go Breeze.


----------



## Redfisher53

Smarty said:


> Bingo! I was just tired as hell when I got home. Tried to post a few pics but it wouldn't work. Going to try again. Breeze, a fireworm is something you never want to touch with your bare hand :no: It'll light you up buddy!
> Dang pics won't load. Ugh!!


 dont think i seen a hotworm


----------



## McFace

Hey guys my 2 consecutive days off are finally here! I plan on hitting up 3 mile bridge tonight I've heard people have been having luck out there the past few days Reds,Blues, and sheepies during the day when im officially off work im gonna start putting my plan together


----------



## bakbone

Was at 3m from 5:30-7:30 Didn't see any mullet.


----------



## McFace

What's up everyone! On my way out to 3 mile to do some work got some frozen menhaden and some other stuff goin after reds and white trout tonight after getting Bait raped last week by those trout I've got a new strategy I will be putting in place tonight I've got 5 or 6 rods with me gonna hopefully do it big tonight. Looking pretty foggy so far on the way out to the bridge hopefully it will clear up but as long as it doesn't rain it doesn't bug me! Ill keep y'all posted lines will be in the water within the next 45 minutes


----------



## McFace

Foggy as hell out here wind is blowing right into your face if your back is to the bridge the current is moving str8 toward the bridge my 4oz weights are keeping my bait in one place lots of bites already!


----------



## McFace

Off to a good start landed about 3 trout so far using pieces of gulp worms got my bait back on all 3 catches


----------



## McFace

Up to 5 trout now they are biting like crazy down the bridge. No luck on any big game yet but ill let you know fog has moved in visibility is about 20 ft. Not very cold but still a bit windy


----------



## rufus1138

Sounds fun good luck with the reds


----------



## bakbone

Hey I'm right done here catching trout how far down are u


----------



## McFace

Up to about 8 trout fog is still in wind is blowing south east. Just busted out the sabiki rig!


----------



## McFace

Still landing trout they are stacked up and biting like crazy wish I coulld say the same thing for my other rods no luck big game hunting yet hopefully it will pick up around 9 or 10


----------



## bakbone

Hey mcface where u at, I'm in the middle area or bridge


----------



## McFace

Im close to the middle standin next to. Red mazda you can't miss it


----------



## bakbone

I thank I'm a little further down


----------



## McFace

Yeah man there are 2 vans on either side of me lol is one yours/ have you had any luck?


----------



## bakbone

I'm right up here in the red teuck, yeah we got 15 or so trout it was slow so we moved up to the next light


----------



## McFace

Yeah im steadily making my way down the bridge


----------



## McFace

Damn my posts haven't been posting good to find this out now..Met backbone tonight slayed some trout had an awesome night of fishing leaving with a full cooler of trout! Current is neutral wind has slowed down feels incredible out here some guys down the bridge landed a 40" red beautiful fish! Anyways headed home for a late night trout fry! If anyone is plannin on heading out the reds are running with the light on the bridge Carolina rig it up sink it down reelem up! Till next time folks Tight lines!

-Face


----------



## McFace

Also! I tried a new technique for trout tonight I bought some gulps (shrimp) cut them into little pieces and put them on the hooks all 30 trout im leaving with tonight were caught on 3 gulp worms Sabiki rig kicked that ass tonight! Hope the tip helps someone I know breeze will appreciate it!


----------



## McFace

Gonna also start encouraging people to throw out tips on this thread for new / inexperienced anglers can't go wrong with that right? And I don't know if u guys have noticed but there are over 7200 views of this thread! Thank you all for your posts and views I hope my reports help you and make fishing that much better for you and your kin! WHO IS DOWN to get a PFF fishing party together im thinking we span out a 100 yard feed like and dominate the bob sikes bridge maybe cook out burgers dogs beer brats (21+ to drink obv) post up let's see what we can put together


Face


----------



## bakbone

Yeah that would be cool, t- peir would be good place also because there's power out there, but not a lot of room for a bunch of people to fish. Anyway I'm going back tonight for trout.


----------



## McFace

I might be out there tonight too can't get enough trout! Last night when I left around 130am all my trout poles stopped dead in their tracks and my red rods started going nuts! When I was cleaning some fish to get some chum, my friend who was with me looks at me and says "did you hear that sounds like your drag is going off" I look over and there's my 9 footer bent over the rail spooling out line like crazy whatever it was was BIG I went to set the hook and about pulled a muscle I had something huge on for about a minute than it tossed my hook and the bait was completely Anihilated!


----------



## bakbone

NICE I'm thinking of putting out a big set up tonight, maybe get hooked up on shark or something.


----------



## rufus1138

im definitely interested in a pier or bridge party, i gotta say tho, i might end up in my yak instead of actually on the bridge, ill be hanging just outside of casting distance lol


----------



## McFace

Yeah! Nothin like fighting a big shark! And rufus you can run out all our lines on the yak! We will lower you down plates of food lol!


----------



## rufus1138

if the weather is conducive.....i dont need food, ill just troll up and down the bridge yelling paddle paddle 5 darrah.......and sell backscratchers.


----------



## McFace

Haha I need to pick up a kayak I would do alot more surf fishing if I had one once I find out who all wants to come out ill set a day well in advance and we can all meet up and catch some big ones!


----------



## holicori

Sometime in february would be good!


----------



## McFace

That's what I was thinking too on a weekend or something gonna let people know a month or so in advance maybe by february live bait will be in stronger numbers than they are now


----------



## holicori

Sheepies will be strong then too. If we do it at sykes....ill bring a bunch of fire wood and we could have a fire.


----------



## McFace

They'd let you have a fire on Obs? Either way im down. It will definitley be a good time!


----------



## bakbone

Been at the 3m for about an hour, kind of slow right now. Using soft plastics and cut bait. Hopefully the bite will pick up after while.


----------



## holicori

I dont know if its technically allowed or not....but ive learned its better to ask for forgiveness than permission . Ill bring a metal barrel though so it dont burn the concrete


----------



## southern yakker

Nice report man. I'm down for a PFF get together.

As far as I know your not allowed to have a fire on Bob Sikes but I don't think they would care as long as you keep it contained and don't get stupid. They don't really check Bob Sikes at night anyways.


----------



## Smarty

This is my weekend off coming up. Will be going out to Sikes beach side Sunday night around 11pm. Maybe I'll catch some of you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker

Heading out tonight either to fort Pickens or Bob Sikes after some reds. Plan on getting out there around 7:30 and I'll keep y'all posted. Weather is looking good tonight hopefully the reds will bite in the warmer weather.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Are you bringing any sheepshead bait also?


----------



## southern yakker

No I'm mainly targeting reds and maybe sharks.sheephead aren't really active at night.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was thinking of going in the morning after sheepshead, have you been seeing a lot of sharks though?


----------



## southern yakker

The sheep head should be there in the morning.
I haven't gone in a while but there should be some out there.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I might just have to bring a frozen Bonita with me if I go.


----------



## rufus1138

On my way to bob sikes...got three poles to run starting with frozen squid...we'll see how this goes


----------



## southern yakker

Just arrived at gulf breeze side of sikes. Just put the baits in the water and now we wait.looks to be an outgoing tide.using frozen menhaden on a Carolina rig.


----------



## Austin

Tide is incoming.. Should peak high tide around midnight.


----------



## southern yakker

Ten minutes of fishing and already caught a nice 43 inch red!!!! The only day I didn't bring a bridge net but we beached him.


----------



## rufus1138

Where r u guys at on the span


----------



## southern yakker

I'm the last person toward the end. Its me and a friend


----------



## southern yakker

Here it is. Hopefully the picture works.by the way It looks a lot smaller in the picture


----------



## Austin

Good stuff! Fishing should be good for the next 4 hours!


----------



## rufus1138

I'm on the end of the gulf breeze side nothing hitting yet


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah its been dead since that red. Hopefully it picks up soon


----------



## rufus1138

Lol for sure I need to catch up some trout or something....heard a dolphin blow earlier probably won't see any action now for a little bit


----------



## southern yakker

If the bite doesn't pick up in thirty minutes I'm out. Have had a couple bites but they weren't reds.


----------



## rufus1138

Oops double post


----------



## southern yakker

That makes sense.I heard one too but couldn't figure out what it was. Must of scared the fish.


----------



## rufus1138

They do every time....they're not dumb


----------



## southern yakker

Alright I'm out.good luck!


----------



## rufus1138

Yeah I'm out too just heard more blow holes


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

What time does Fort Pickens gate open up anyone know?


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

7am


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Well I'm gettin out there a little later than expected, but I'm almost out there!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Been at Fort Pickens for about 2 hours now using fiddlers and live shrimp and I have produced nothing. I have fed a few fish but no luck yet.


----------



## rufus1138

I'm definitely ready for the action to pick back up....this sux


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

First fish after 3 hours is a pin fish, I put him out for a red.


----------



## southern yakker

Are you fishing at the pier?
Good luck


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I'm on the pier.


----------



## holicori

about to go check out 3 mile bridge later tonight I'll be using live shrimp, fiddlers, and menhadden. Ill let you know how things go.


----------



## southern yakker

Any sheephead caught today at Pickens?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I had a few fiddlers get ate but not landed. One guy caught a small trigger on cut shrimp.


----------



## southern yakker

Hopefully they start picking up I really want to catch my first sheep! Need a change of pace from all the reds I've been catching.


----------



## Austin

What rig are you using yakker?


----------



## southern yakker

For reds or for sheep head?


----------



## Austin

Sheepshead.


----------



## southern yakker

I haven't been this year but I have used a Carolina rig with 24 inches of 10# flourocarbon with a small hook baited with fiddlers.


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> I haven't been this year but I have used a Carolina rig with 24 inches of 10# flourocarbon with a small hook baited with fiddlers.


What size hook and what size/style weight? And how are you fishing it?


----------



## southern yakker

Austin said:


> What size hook and what size/style weight? And how are you fishing it?


I can't remember the size number of the hook but it was small.1 ounce egg weight. I would scrape the barnacles off the pilings and drop it straight down or cast toward the old pier at fort pickens.


----------



## Austin

Sounds like you have the right idea.. It's just a matter of time!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Maybe I was using to big of a hook. Idk it's what I use for live shrimp while trout fishing.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I guess I just have bad luck when it comes to sheep head. Hopefully I can land a few convicts this year.

Randall I'd go with a smaller hook for sheep head.their mouths are a lot smaller than a trouts.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Well when ppl use shrimp are they using them live or cutting them up?


----------



## southern yakker

They are using them live from what I've seen. I've seen more people catch them on fiddlers than shrimp though.


----------



## holicori

For some reason at simpson I was using small dead shrimp (as if fishing for trout). They ate them up....had about 5 a night. But normally small/med size live shrimp or fiddlers. 


Update for 3mb::: arrived about 4:40....now 7:45. Nothing is even really even taking bait. (Deaf/live shrimp and menhaden). I did catch a pretty decent eel...threw back. Hopefully later in the night it picks up.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

You should have kept that eel! How big was he?


----------



## Smarty

I'll be heading out toward Bob Sikes beachside shortly. Probably will get there around 10 or 11pm. Hope the rain holds off. It's been off and on here in Milton. If the wind or rain is too bad I might head for 3MB or by the train trussle later. Will be using frozen shrimp on Carolina rigs until I catch some bait fish. I'll try to post from my phone if there's anything biting.


----------



## holicori

About 20" 

I thought about using him for a red....but im not sure how to use him honestly. 

Still dead here folks. Been almost 5 hours and I finally caught a pin fish. Ive nvr had a night this slow in my life. 

Id recommend to try somewhere else tonight folks.


----------



## Smarty

holicori said:


> About 20"
> 
> I thought about using him for a red....but im not sure how to use him honestly.
> 
> Still dead here folks. Been almost 5 hours and I finally caught a pin fish. Ive nvr had a night this slow in my life.
> 
> Id recommend to try somewhere else tonight folks.


 Man those eels are overrated if you ask me. I'd rather use anything else that won't twist the crap out of my leader. I'll be in a red Chevy Cruze Eco and carrying way too much crap for one person. Can never be too prepared. If you see me out there somewhere feel free to say hello. I'm going to Sikes beachside 1st!


----------



## Smarty

SSE wind approx. 5mph and feels great at Sikes right now. Been here since 11p and it's a little slow but getting some bites. One small 12in flounder, several ground mullet, white trout, and a few rays. Just waiting on the trout on the big line to start singing!


----------



## Smarty

Well crap, no redfish or sharks this go around. And where the heck are all the decent size flounder? Oh well, fog rolled in thick so it was time to bail out. At least I figured out how to post pics on this crappy cell phone. Maybe better luck next time.


----------



## bakbone

When click on choose file from the manage attachments it doesn't do anything, any suggestions?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Has anyone tried eating one of those eels?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Anybody think that this cooler weather we will be getting in a few days will bring the bobos to the gulf piers?


----------



## Fowlweather_13

331 Bridge in Freeport FL is hot right now the trout bite is unreal at Daylight


----------



## McFace

Hell yeah fowlweather that's what im talkin about nice report


----------



## McFace

Im heading out to Old bob sikes tommorow night if anyone is down


----------



## holicori

Im prob going out tom night. Was thinking bob sykes.. whars old bob sykes?


----------



## McFace

Old bob sikes is Pensacola beach bridge ill im feelin pretty sick so as of right now its up in the air if im going but if I do ill post


----------



## holicori

Im gonna hit simpson tonight, and then bob sikes probably saturday about 2pm. Enough time time to get sheepies before the sun goes down and then stay at night for the reds!


----------



## holicori

Well simpson is dead. Been here since 5:30. Only a few trout. Been throwing out menhaden on 4 different poles. The tide is lower than ive ever seen. I had to move to the rocks just to be able to cast fat enough out. 

Hopefully sikes lifts my spirits tomorrow. Last 3 times ive gone fishing ive been skunked.... and I stayed out for at least 8 hours each time. *sigh*


----------



## southern yakker

Most likely heading to Bob Sikes tonight. I plan on getting there around 7 fishing for some bull reds.


----------



## southern yakker

Just got out here. Were using shrimp,menhaden, and cut mullet.


----------



## southern yakker

Just landed a 33 inch red off of men haden


----------



## southern yakker

Another red landed! A nice 38 inch red fat as hell!!! Also caught on men haden


----------



## southern yakker

We just caught another red at 37 inches


----------



## holicori

Fuck I need to get out there!!! I will definitely be there sunday nught...hopefully tom too


----------



## southern yakker

Well we called it a night. All in all a good night with three reds caught all above slot. I'll probably be out there Sunday night


----------



## bakbone

We got 28 in. Red at the 3mb yesterday evening, sucks though because I can't upload the pic oh well.


----------



## bakbone

Just figured it out from my phone cool!!


----------



## Austin

bakbone said:


> We got 28 in. Red at the 3mb yesterday evening, sucks though because I can't upload the pic oh well.


That's a solid speck too. where'd he come from?


----------



## bakbone

Navy Point, he was running with some smaller trout, one of them came to the top chasing bait and I through the net and got him


----------



## McFace

Hey guys last minute fishing trip in the works on my way out to Old bob Sikes be out there in like 45 minutes or so gotta grab some bait I will be on the gulf breeze side ill keep y'all posted Reds were out last night gonna gettem tonight! Nice Pictures Posted up guys Yakker you need to put up that 43! Unless you did and I missed it! Anyways ill give you guys a shout when I see what its lookn like out there


----------



## bakbone

U talking about the north end of sikes, I'd like to know if the trout are running over there


----------



## McFace

The gulf breeze side im not goin out thre geared for trout goin all reds and Shark tonight! I know during the last weeks of august you could shine a light down there and see hundreds of them I don't know what the deal is now


----------



## bakbone

I hear ya, sounds fun


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I posted it.yeah he is talking north end.last night there weren't in trout at all. We used shrimp and the only bite we got on that was a cat.


----------



## McFace

Hell yeah man hopefully ill have some pictures on here should be out there right around when they usually start running its a good night tonight doesn't feel too windy I think it will be good Come join us if you can! Anyone else is welcome


----------



## southern yakker

Last night they all hit at different times throughout the night.
I'm gonna try and get out there earlier tomorrow during daylight and hopefully get some live pinfish for bait.


----------



## McFace

Just went to gulf breee tackle they got fresh out the water menhaden they were just bringing it in


----------



## McFace

Its nice out here tonight not windy at all very comfortable current is moving towards the bridge but not very hard I've got 4 lines in all with fresh cut Menhaden let's hope for the best


----------



## Austin

McFace said:


> Its nice out here tonight not windy at all very comfortable current is moving towards the bridge but not very hard I've got 4 lines in all with fresh cut Menhaden let's hope for the best


You should be on soon!


----------



## McFace

Had one of my sets take off apparently when I went to the car so your right we will be on soon!


----------



## McFace

Lots of bites out here reels taking off left and right can't seem to get the hooks set I had a big red on for a few seconds but that beast threw my hook


----------



## McFace

Just landeda 39 inch Red off of Menhaden no picture because my phones camera wont load because my battery is dying my other rod is taking off as I type this Reds are out boys!


----------



## McFace

Wow what a night at old bob sikes here is the break down

39" Red
33" Red
37 " Red
42" Red
3 to 4 # blue (not good with guessing weight)

What a great night to not have a spare battery
Might hit up Navarre Pier tommorow after noon around 3 or 4 if anyone wants to join and I will also be goin out Monday afternoon don't know where yet but its happening thinking about some shark fishing could use some experienced help so if anyone wants to come out or throw me some pointers im all ears!

Till next time tight lines folks!
12,000 views!!


----------



## Hawkseye

I have to admit...the first time I read the headline for this thread I had images of a half/assed attempt that would be difficult to squeeze any info out of. However, I'm glad I actually checked it out. 

I've been following your fishing expeditions for a while now (it's one of the first threads I check out anymore.) You've been giving an excellent, informative play by play each and every time out.

Kudo's! Keep up the great work and keep catching!


----------



## southern yakker

Nice report mcface.

I'll be out there at gulf breeze side Bob Sikes today. Plan on getting there around 3:45


----------



## bakbone

U talking about the octagon side or the beach side?


----------



## bakbone

Anyway! The evening bite has been slow at the 3m, was wandering if the trout are running over there?


----------



## southern yakker

Octogan side of Bob Sikes.

We will be going for red s tonight but we will also be set up for trout but last time there were none.


----------



## McFace

Hawkseye said:


> I have to admit...the first time I read the headline for this thread I had images of a half/assed attempt that would be difficult to squeeze any info out of. However, I'm glad I actually checked it out.
> 
> I've been following your fishing expeditions for a while now (it's one of the first threads I check out anymore.) You've been giving an excellent, informative play by play each and every time out.
> 
> Kudo's! Keep up the great work and keep catching!



This was the first thing I read this morning.. Thank you hawk it gets hard to keep the reports live when im covered in the stink of dead menhaden but I definitley always try my report from last night was a bit half assed on account of my battery but today will be a different story yakker I might join you on OBS After I do my inventory count at work thank you all for the support and your reports and pictures let's go for that that 100 thousand views!

**By the way trout weren't biting @ 3mb I turned one of my poles into a trout setup just so I could change up the bait and didn't get squat


----------



## bakbone

The wind is shifting to a bunch tonight but mph is good Going after some mullet tonight hopefully things start picking up some, its been very slow although I heard there were some coming in form pickens. In DUE TIME!


----------



## McFace

I caught a few out here In navarre the other day can't wait till they are back back the menhaden are back in decent #s in Pensacola last night at bob sikes there were little bait fish everywhere which means the big ones are close!


----------



## bakbone

Yes sir it want be long now! Sheepshead specs and all the lovely bait fish looking forward to it


----------



## southern yakker

At bob Sikes now.already have seen one convict brought up


----------



## southern yakker

No fish yet.should be picking up soon


----------



## southern yakker

Bite should be picking up within the hour.not too cold out here.I'm out here with mcface


----------



## southern yakker

Got a nice 36 inch red already!bad picture


----------



## landlocked

Same fish, better picture


----------



## McFace

Big reds! Time for us to get some more!


----------



## southern yakker

Couple nice runs since but no hookups. Have about eight rods in the water


----------



## southern yakker

40 inch red on the deck!!!!


----------



## landlocked

Same fish, better picture


----------



## southern yakker

Just caught another 37 inch red!!!


----------



## holicori

I was out there too...on your side at the end. (Wood pier cart) I caught a 37" red myself at 7:30. 

Also .. they were netting up live menhaden at the end!!


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah man the reds have been here. we got us a gang out here now.around ten people


----------



## southern yakker

Alright we just packed it up. Four reds landed tonight all in menhaden. Had many bites and multiple break offs.all in all a great night!


----------



## bakbone

Nice pics! Was there big numbers of menhaden or just a few here and there?


----------



## southern yakker

I didn't see any men Haden yesterday. One of the guys I was with went to the other side and brought back a few but not many.


----------



## southern yakker

Looks like I might be heading out again tonight.not 100% sure yet if I'm going but I'll let y'all know what happens.


----------



## isaidso

Destin bridge was hot today for sheepshead up until the incoming tide got rolling in pretty good. Only there a couple of hours and landed 5. Live shrimp was the flavor of the day. Fun to catch and great for the table!


----------



## bakbone

U were at crab island


----------



## isaidso

bakbone said:


> U were at crab island


I was on the bridge just west of the hump


----------



## bakbone

Very nice!


----------



## seejay

Newbie question, do you use the menhaden whole, chunked, or filleted?


----------



## bakbone

Whole for red fish, hook them through the nose, that has always worked when we drift the pass


----------



## southern yakker

I chunk them into three pieces and it works damn good but it usually doesn't matter when they are hungry.

I'm out now and already one hook up but snapped off


----------



## southern yakker

We packed it up. would of stayed longer but have school tomorrow.no fish tonight but did have some fish on.


----------



## McFace

I like to get about 4 pieces out of 1 menhaden 2 body 1 head 1 tail the bodies are hard to get a hookup/ with a treble usually my bait gets torn up first so I recently started keeping 1 rig set up with a decent sized circle hook...next time I go out im gonna tie up some 2 drop rigs and have a head/tail with a piece of a body on the other and see what happens


----------



## McFace

I figured that the soon to be #1 thread in this category deserves its own group so I made one. If anyone wants to join up its called "Hot Spot Tacklers"


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

*Huge Red Last Night*

Fresh caught cut mullet... We caught 4 I only have the picture of mine but it was the biggest


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

Sorry cant fix picture ... Sorry


----------



## McFace

Nice catch!


----------



## bakbone

"That's a fatty"!


----------



## southern yakker

Nice one! Man I wish I could of stayed longer last night looks like it picked up after we left.


----------



## bakbone

Fished the 3m from 5:00 _ 7:00 didn't see a single mullet, went to the stadium and didn't see anything, ended up at the point and there was signs of life, seen small minnows and other bait also. I threw on group and ended up with 14 small blacks. Things are slowly picking up.


----------



## bakbone

Gonna go to 3m for a few hours to see if the trout are running, there were a lot of people there when I passed by so maybe somethings happening, then I'm gonna go find some mullet somewhere


----------



## bakbone

Well the night didn't start off to good but ended great, there were so many people at the 3m we really couldn't do much, so we left there and went to the board walk, I hadn't been there in a while so we went to check it out, Nothing! Left there and went to the octagon it was even worse there because off the wind. So we ended up at south end of 3m and it payed off


----------



## southern yakker

Nice fish!


----------



## bakbone

Thanks, she cought it on a spec rod with 30# pp. It was pretty fun


----------



## rufus1138

yeah, dont discount that PP, ive caught them atleast that big on a regular basis on 20 PP and a few times when they hit my trout pole with 10 PP


----------



## bakbone

That stuff is awesome


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be heading out to Bob sikes tonight. Probably get there around 7


----------



## McFace

Yeah buddy its gonna be a good night out at bob sikes tonight!


----------



## McFace

Bob sikes here we go Hope we get to see some Big daddy bulls tonight


----------



## McFace

Bob sikes is a bit chilly tonight the current is moving away from the bridge with the wind hitting your back as your looking out towards the water me southern yakker and about 4 or 5 other people are out here on the gulf breeze side using fresh cut menhaden soon as somethin takes off you'll know about it!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

Yal should start bringing live shrimp bumping the bottom... Black drum are being caught... You can actually get some table fare... Good luck


----------



## McFace

No luck so far out here on bob sikes a few runs but nothing else current is still the same and it feels like its gettin colder we haven't seen anyone bring anything up the bridge so at least we aren't the only ones


----------



## southern yakker

Finally got one at 37 inches! A couple people have started to catch them.not the best pictures.


----------



## McFace

People are landin reds left and right on old bob sikes


----------



## McFace

Packed it in after a long night at bob sikes no reds for me tonight but southern yakker put up a nice 37...tommorrow gonna take the cast net out see if I can get some bait I've also got a spot on some fiddler crabs too gonna catch a butt load of them and try to hit up some sheepies tommorow maybe some black drum at night would love to bring home some eats hopefully tommorows the day

Till next time Tight Lines Folks
Face


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be heading out tonight around 7. I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## southern yakker

Just got out here. Hopefully the reds are running


----------



## southern yakker

Its been uneventful so far. Friend said he caught a 40 inch red about an hour ago.the bite picked up at 11 last night so hopefully its the same Tonight.


----------



## straiders98

I'm out here as well, beautiful weather.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah the weather is perfect tonight! Hopefully the fishing picks up and make it an even better night.


----------



## southern yakker

Just snapped off a monster red. First run of the night


----------



## southern yakker

Just caught a 40 inch red!


----------



## Smarty

Thanks for the update Yak! I'll be giving it a shot tonight (Sunday) late on the beachside probably getting there around 11pm. Hoping to catch a slot red or decent flounder :yes:


----------



## McFace

Nice fish Yakker


----------



## McFace

Im out here at 3 mile goin for some trout and some reds the current is moving slightly towards the pensacola shore the sun is out not windy at all lots of people out here its pretty much elbow to elbow ill keep y'all posted


----------



## Smarty

1 small white trout in 2hrs so I decide it's time for him to become bait. Put his head on my 80lb test for a red. A few minutes later and bam, big red is on! 34in with a full belly and lots of energy!


----------



## Smarty

Back home now and tired as crap! Wind was blowing from the southeast 5-10mph and a little cool about 61 degrees when I left. Current had been an incoming tide moving east all night but was slowing down around 4am. Sky was mostly clear when I got there but there was a lot of overcast when I left. 
It just wasn't my night :no:
I got there around 11pm and the few people that were there said they had been fishing for hours with no luck. So I head on down around my usual spot. I turn on my radio and hot damn my favorite song is playing on The House of Hair with Dee Snyder. I'm thinking, man this is gonna be good! On my 1st cast my line snaps so I have to set up a new carolina rig. 30 minutes go by and I finally snag a small white trout. I put him on ice thinking he'll go along with others the I'll catch for a nice bridge breakfast. Another hour and a half and nothing except a few nibbles so I cut him up for bait because obviously it just wasn't going to happen with the old frozen shrimp I had. A few fellows show up and start fishing fairly close. I then have one good run which seemed like a shark because it went straight out headed towards Pickens as it stole my hook not missing a beat.
Well a few minutes go by and my surf rod started to scream, it had the trout head on it. I battled old red in the usual way horsing him to the top with the 80lb line which was no problem. His heads out of water so I know I've got him. I start to drop the bridge net down when the 3 guys fishing come over and one asks me if I needed him to hold my flashlight. Usually I'm alone and have pulled many big reds up without any help so I told him thanks but I'm okay. I bag old red and he gets pissed and tries to swim away with my bridge net before I can pull him up out of the water.
Needless to say, my $25 144 lumen coleman flashlight lights up the water as it sinks to the bottom!  It stayed lit the rest of the time I was there. Tried to fish off of it hoping it would attract something but no such luck. 

Oh well, sometimes you just can't win :wallbash:


----------



## McFace

Hell of a report and hell of a fishing story when I was out last night I almost dropped my Maglite and was thinking how funny it would be if it stayed lit the whole time I was out maybe I jinxed you my bad lol but reports like that are exactly why this Thread is #1 in this category people view these reports often and keep coming back let's all keep up the good work and the pictures and come summertime this thread is gonna be slammin! Let's shoot for #1 thread on the whole forum! Ill be out Wednesday night for sure if anyone wants to join ill be at bob sikes gulf breeze side and also I got a tip on a nice mullet spot on a warm day you can slam small schools across the Highway (bay side) from Bergren road also was slaying pinfish throwing my 12 foot net off 3 mile last night menhaden are still in hiding hope the tips help thanks for everythin guys 17,000 views!

PS if your a viewer and have never posted here make your self known because your part of the #1 thread for piers and bridges reports so post up with pride!

Face


----------



## rufus1138

thinking about hitting bob sikes in the yaks sometime soon, mabey our next warm stretch, i got a feeling theres some stuff hiding in that grass to the east of the bridge.


----------



## McFace

I recently heard of people sight fishing for Reds in the Pensacola Flats in Yaks not sure where that's at exactly but I always keep my ear to the ground I hope to read about and see some good fish!


----------



## southern yakker

Nice fish smarty

I have heard of some big specks and reds in the grass. I've also seen some BIG sharks pulled up through there in that shallow water. I plan on sheep head fishing some time this week hopefully I can get my first.


----------



## WettinTheWorm

I really enjoy this thread! My friend and I have a women's fishing club (basically a bunch of salty broads that work together) and we're planning a 2 day fishing trip to P'cola at the end of March :thumbup: It's awesome to see what all's being caught and drooling at the thought of what we might catch!! It's definitely worth the drive from New Orleans!


----------



## holicori

Bob sykes.....4:30. Big ass live shrimp....8/0 steel leader....first cast....15" red snapper. 

Another bite but spit hook. 

No bites on fidlers. Brieffly tried gotcha for spanish. Nothing.


----------



## holicori

Just hooked about a 40" red.....damn im whooped


----------



## holicori

Correction....that was a mango snapper a friend told me.


----------



## xelattobba

Are white trout biting anywhere? A friend and myself are looking to hook up tomorrow night.


----------



## southern yakker

I haven't see any trout in a while but this cold front might of pushed em in.


----------



## holicori

Just have to give another shout out to McFace for starting this post. It has not only given a lot of extremely helpful advice for a range of anglers from rookies to even experienced ones. 

I've seen quite a few people on the forums saying they are meeting up with each other to go fishing, and that Mcface and southern are welcoming new members to hang out with them on their fishing trips, etc. It's good to see. If I had the time I'd meet up with you guys too, but its normally a last min decision for me to go fishing.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> Just have to give another shout out to McFace for starting this post. It has not only given a lot of extremely helpful advice for a range of anglers from rookies to even experienced ones.
> 
> I've seen quite a few people on the forums saying they are meeting up with each other to go fishing, and that Mcface and southern are welcoming new members to hang out with them on their fishing trips, etc. It's good to see. If I had the time I'd meet up with you guys too, but its normally a last min decision for me to go fishing.


Yeah its awesome. Im a big rookie. Southern yakker and i are going saturday night at 7 on thr gulf breeze side of BS. Glad theres a lot of nice people on here to help a dude out.:thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker

I might be heading to Bob Sikes tonight. Not 100% sure yet but I'll let y'all know


----------



## southern yakker

Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it out tonight.hopefully the fishing is good tomorrow!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah i was gonna go tonight too. Had something come up. The water at pensacola beach was so calm today barely and waves. Im sure tonight wouldve been a real good night to go. Hows the fishing at FT. Pickens ive nevet been there?


----------



## southern yakker

Ft Pickens is usually really good for big bulls reds, some snapper, and grouper. I'd be going there more but my brother left out of town with my pass.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

What type of pass is needed there to fish?


----------



## southern yakker

You can get a week pass for $8 and a yearly pass for $25 and to fish past sunset you have to have a night owl and that's like an extra $20 I believe.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

At Penacola beach pier and no signs of life.


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be headed to fort pickens for a little bit today then bob Sikes hopefully can get some drums and pumps.

Hopefully the pier picks up


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> You can get a week pass for $8 and a yearly pass for $25 and to fish past sunset you have to have a night owl and that's like an extra $20 I believe.


They definitely get their money then. Kinda pricey i rather buy the year pass. I get off work at 5 ill be coming straight from pensacola beach.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Morning bite at the pier is nowhere, I'm about to go watch the people finish the race.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah that pier isn't that great. What type of bait are you using? I caught 3 small black tip sharks and a stingray out there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Just had a Bonita eat my jig, started running south and I couldn't catch up to him. He brought me under the pier and cut me off. And I was on my to leave!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Hey! What do you know? You might want to stay out there it's still early.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I got some people running the race so I'm going to walk over and check that out then come back.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Alright, well good-luck to ya!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

*finally got a profile*

hey fellas you inspired me to actually make a profile on here ive been watching the thread since the day Mcface started it and altho i still rarely catch anything (thinking im holding my mouth wrong or something) you guys are always giving me hope on my way out. im gonna try to make it to bob sikes tonight ill be using shrimp, and cut croaker and pinfish. hopefully ill have something good to post later


----------



## parrothead

missplaced_idahoan said:


> hey fellas you inspired me to actually make a profile on here ive been watching the thread since the day Mcface started it and altho i still rarely catch anything (thinking im holding my mouth wrong or something) you guys are always giving me hope on my way out. im gonna try to make it to bob sikes tonight ill be using shrimp, and cut croaker and pinfish. hopefully ill have something good to post later


 
Good luck !!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## southern yakker

At Langdon beach now. So far no bites but hopefully will gat something soon.


Gonna be at Bob Sikes tonight and the reds should be there.


----------



## southern yakker

Moved down yo the end if fort pickens since nothing was biting


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I wonder how many pff members we could get to come to bob sikes tonight? I cant wait to get off work to start fishing. I have fishing fever right now!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> hey fellas you inspired me to actually make a profile on here ive been watching the thread since the day Mcface started it and altho i still rarely catch anything (thinking im holding my mouth wrong or something) you guys are always giving me hope on my way out. im gonna try to make it to bob sikes tonight ill be using shrimp, and cut croaker and pinfish. hopefully ill have something good to post later


Come on out to bob sikes around 7 tonight on the gulf breeze side.:thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Good-luck southern!


----------



## Snatch it

southern yakker said:


> Moved down yo the end if fort pickens since nothing was biting


 whats the water like?? I am assuming you are on the gulf side?? thanks also hows the weather??


----------



## southern yakker

Snatch it said:


> whats the water like?? I am assuming you are on the gulf side?? thanks also hows the weather??


the water is really clear
.I'm like directly across from the lighthouse. The whether is amazing out!!! Not too cold not too hot with a nice calm breeze.


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Good-luck southern!


Thanks its gonna be a full day of fishing for me!


----------



## Snatch it

southern yakker said:


> the water is really clear
> .I'm like directly across from the lighthouse. The whether is amazing out!!! Not too cold not too hot with a nice calm breeze.


 cool deal man thanks for the report!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it

my bro is headed out that way to give the pompano a run at it?? i will report back in a few and let yall know how he is doing!!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVIDfisherman said:


> Come on out to bob sikes around 7 tonight on the gulf breeze side.:thumbsup:


 
hopefully ill be there. apparently i have dinner plans that my wife just decided to tell me about.:wallbash:


----------



## southern yakker

I was planning on going for some pumps but decided to just go for drum

Come on out afterwards.I'll be there for a while


----------



## onemorecast

On my way out!!! Will update in a few!


----------



## southern yakker

Just got a big bite on a whole men Hayden guessing a shark because it had a giant chunk taken out of it.


----------



## Snatch it

southern yakker said:


> Just got a big bite on a whole men Hayden guessing a shark because it had a giant chunk taken out of it.


Dang!!!!


----------



## southern yakker

Just got back to Langdon beach and its been pretty much dead so far.


----------



## Austin

Headed to sikes right now with some friends. Will be on Gulf Breeze side. I'll be wearing a blue/white hat. Feel free to come say what's up. Will keep updating.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Me and southern will be there too im heading to 3mb to get some pin fish right now then headed to sikes gulf breeze ill be in a plaid red chekered shirt.


----------



## southern yakker

No luck at pickens, Langdon, and Lakewood park. Gonna go pick me bro up then head to Bob simes


----------



## Austin

Just got out here, and setting up. About half way down.


----------



## onemorecast

Skunked E.O.P!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Headed to bob sikes now.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Got a couple live pinfish 3 large trout and 3 small white trout


----------



## southern yakker

On my way over there now.be other in around 30 minutes


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Alright im 3/4 of the way up. No sign on Austin. Im wearing a plaid shirt camo gators hat.


----------



## Austin

Turns out Avid passed me and he's about 20 yds down. No action yet, but the sun just fully went down and it's time to start heating up. We'll see


----------



## Breeze

We will be heading out to 3mb shortly. Hopefully something will be biting.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Out here with southern yakker not a damn thing biting its pretty dead over here at bob sikes. Using manhaden on all poles. Hoping for a big red!


----------



## Smarty

AVIDfisherman said:


> Out here with southern yakker not a damn thing biting its pretty dead over here at bob sikes. Using manhaden on all poles. Hoping for a big red!


Try a trout head and wait a little while. Lots of sent will bring one to you.


----------



## Austin

Just got home with a hot pizza... Avid and Yakker were still at it when I left. Pretty bad when we had live shrimp and fresh mullet dancing around and none were touched. Good luck dudes, nice meeting you.


----------



## southern yakker

Nice meeting ya

Avidangler just hooked up on a red but spit the hook.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Hooked into a big red my drag stopped because there was a knot in the reel. Kept reeling never got the chance to set the hook. Almost lost my pole due to a knot. Glad southern yakker caught it before my pole went over. Nice to meet you too Austin.


----------



## southern yakker

My buddy just caught this one.hopefully me and avid will have ours soon.


----------



## southern yakker

Just got a double header! Avid fisherman just caught his first red at 40" and while working on that hooked up on a 35" red!


----------



## southern yakker

The 40 incher


----------



## southern yakker

The 35 incher


----------



## flukedaddy

Congrats Avid and welcome to the club. And way to go Yak for helping out a fellow pff'er.:thumbup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I know it. If it wasnt for southern yakker i wouldnt of caught that 40in! Manhaden is redfish candy!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

*Bigger than yours*

Over 50'


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Well damn just show all of us up. Nice fish!


----------



## Austin

Good job guys. I was passed out when it looks like they were running. Day jobs are a killer..


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Austin said:


> Good job guys. I was passed out when it looks like they were running. Day jobs are a killer..


Yeah I went straight from work to bob sikes i was really feeling it after about 1230am. I need to be more adapt to my drag sound, so i can take a nap, and wake up when it goes off.


----------



## southern yakker

Man its horrible going from fishing to fishing!

You will get used to listening to the drag just be glad you didn't lose your rod. Good luck tonight


----------



## flukedaddy

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah I went straight from work to bob sikes i was really feeling it after about 1230am. I need to be more adapt to my drag sound, so i can take a nap, and wake up when it goes off.


 LOL we used to pull the line down and set a bent can across it so it would flop the can when it was hit. Used to tie the rod to me when cobia fishing at night at panama city pier and get some sleep in. lol your hooked brother


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Man its horrible going from fishing to fishing!
> 
> You will get used to listening to the drag just be glad you didn't lose your rod. Good luck tonight


What do you mean its horrible? And thanks. I know its rare but, im hoping for a slot red.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

flukedaddy said:


> LOL we used to pull the line down and set a bent can across it so it would flop the can when it was hit. Used to tie the rod to me when cobia fishing at night at panama city pier and get some sleep in. lol your hooked brother


Haha yeah! Im not used to red fishing. Im used to the damn pole bending now im listening for drag haha. I want to try sleeping because i gotta work in the morning but, oh well.


----------



## MathGeek

AVIDfisherman said:


> Haha yeah! Im not used to red fishing. Im used to the damn pole bending now im listening for drag haha. I want to try sleeping because i gotta work in the morning but, oh well.


I respond instinctively to the sound of drag being taken out. When one of my children pull a bit of line out to tie something on or make another adjustment, I instantly focus on the reel with drag sounding.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MathGeek said:


> I respond instinctively to the sound of drag being taken out. When one of my children pull a bit of line out to tie something on or make another adjustment, I instantly focus on the reel with drag sounding.


Yup now thatd what im trying to adapt too. Im out here now and its kinda windy.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVID how many pople out there? im trying to talk the wife into letting me come out there shortly.


----------



## southern yakker

MathGeek said:


> I respond instinctively to the sound of drag being taken out. When one of my children pull a bit of line out to tie something on or make another adjustment, I instantly focus on the reel with drag sounding.


I'm the exact same.hell if I hear something blowing down the bridge that resembles drag I take off running.I guess you just aquire that from fishing a lot


----------



## AVIDfisherman

No one. Im by myself i really. I just caught my first bull red of the night i was trying to bridge net it by myself line was too close on the bridge and snapped off he was probably 35 inches they are biting hard. Come on out.


----------



## southern yakker

I'd just walk it down next time. Its a pain to bridge not on your own. That's why its good to fish with more than one person.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Wow great action out. I just put my 3 rods out there bam! Action! I was undoing my bridge net my drag went screaming. Caught on 20lb spider wire on my little open face bait caster.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah im screwed right now i had to reel 2 other poles in while holding the pole that had the red underneath my arm.


----------



## southern yakker

Man you are hooked now I bet!!! That's why i love red fishing!make sure to post pics!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

well i gotta wait till atleast 730 (kids bedtime) but i think i have the wife angry enuff at me she might just lemme go


----------



## Austin

I've had to net a bull red like that many times. I would tie the bridge net rope end to the rail on the one side that I was fishing, kind of measured the right length that it needed to be in the water. When I had a fish, I'd just throw over the net or let it down one handed while holding onto the rod with the other. This way, you can have both hands on the rod to guide the fish into the net.. Worked for me, may work for you. Worked out well when fishing solo.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Great idea austin. Im setting it up. Hope to see you out here misplaced idahoan! Yeah logan im hooked for sure i love this!


----------



## southern yakker

Hopefully you can get someone to net em for ya so you don't have to worry about that.yeah I've been hooked for a year now. Hope the bite stays good tonigjt!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

The problem is i have to much free time lol. I need a job that works me 50-60hrs a week haha. Yeah but i wasnt out here but 5 mins and the drag started peeling off. Now its kinda dead. But, ill hold my tongue they surprised us last night!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I just caught some kinda snake looked thing like a eel i didnt touch him because i didnt know if he was electrical one lol i have pics of him cant upload off mobile.


----------



## southern yakker

This is what avid caught


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> This is what avid caught


Nice red eh? Haha.


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Nice red eh? Haha.


Haha never seen one of them caught out there


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

hey avid im headed out there in a bit ill be in a black 4door honda accord. what side you guys on?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Im on gulf breeze its where the reds are! Ive got a bridge net and bait..just bring your poles. I just hooked up on something huge. Smoked my damn reel and went for the piling and snapped me off. Its a good damn night for reds.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yakker isnt with me. He post my pics because my phone wont let me.


----------



## southern yakker

I wish I was bout there though. the super bowl is sucking!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I know it sucks. Janet jackson aint there at half time to show her tatas


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVID, on my way now never been on the gulf breeze side my number is 2084045412 if you wouldnt mind calling or shooting me a text so i can figure out exactly where youre at. thanks Steve


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Aight!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Welp, got to meet missplaced_idahoan. What a swell dude. He hooked into 2 rather big manta rays which was odd because i always seen them swim in schools off bob sikes. Earlier at high tide my reels were smokin from reds. Never was able to get any of them up do to being there by myself for a while. Got a couple hard head cats. Pretty good night though. Will post pics of manta ray tomorrow.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

Those weren't manta rays...they were cow rays


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

FromNolaToPcola said:


> Those weren't manta rays...they were cow rays


good call, i just googled it and the one we got up was definitly a cow ray,


----------



## AVIDfisherman

FromNolaToPcola said:


> Those weren't manta rays...they were cow rays


He was one ugly sumabitch.


----------



## holicori

Bob sykes. Caught a red approx 35 inch on my "shark pole" with a whole menhaden and yes, an 18/0 circle hook.


----------



## southern yakker

Nice.was it at bib Sikes?
I usually cut slits down the sides to get more scent out while using them whole. Not sure if it really helps but it can't hurt.

Catchem up!


----------



## McFace

Just got my forum info back had to reset my password I hit 3mile all day and most the night yesterday caught a bunch of trout they were everywhere all of them decent sizes I tried chumming and it worked out very well


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Which side are you on? Im on the gulf.breeze side


----------



## holicori

Im on the pcola beach side...south side. Were on opposite sides I suppose


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah. I just catch more on this side. We hooked into a red i accidently set the drag too tight and lost it. I just left. Work comes early in the morning.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

We all need to stop throwing these fish off of the bridge at sikes.... Lower them down with the bridge net... That has to fu** up the fish , especially if they are pregnant or something... I've seen you all do it , and its not cool. That drop is far too high


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I send them back in head first they swim away just fine. As far as hard head cats and annoying cow rays i dont care how they hit the water. Do pregnant reds have their young in the brakish water (escambia bay area)?


----------



## southern yakker

If they are obviously pregnant I'll lower them but they do just fine going head first. When I do lower them it takes them longer to get revived and float for about five minutes before they start kicking as when head first they take off right away.


----------



## holicori

Had a pretty good night. Had about 4 big runs, only 2 hook ups, One about 33" and the other about 39/40". As I was netting one red...I had my small pole go off (with only 20lb PP, not really meant for reds) but I think a red got on that one because it snapped pretty good. My drag was to tight I guess. 

I had 2 hits on my "shark pole" with an 18/0. One was the smaller red, and the other I don't know, drag was too loose I guess. It was something big. Bigger than any other red I've caught before.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Nice. You got any pictures?


----------



## holicori

Yea, but I don't upload them because I can't get it to work on my phone.


----------



## southern yakker

Very nice


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah my phone is the same way. I wish they made a PFF app for android and iphone users


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah my phone is the same way. I wish they made a PFF app for android and iphone users


They do. Go to the off topic section and its stickeyed there. I believe its like $2 for the app.its supposed to be really easy to upload pics with it.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Mhm ill have to go check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Austin

FromNola is right about not throwing the fish back in and lowering them down...


----------



## southern yakker

Back out at bib Sikes with avidfisherman and misplaced Idahoan. Misplaced has caught a 29' red


----------



## southern yakker

For the most part it was a slow night idohoan caught a 25 and a 29 inch redfish and avid had a couple hookups on some bigger reds but none of those landed. I have had bad luck these past two trips hopefully I can get me one Friday! Saw a couple convicts pulled up next to us and a guy caught a 40 inch red.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I dont even want to talk about my last hook up. The structure won again.


----------



## southern yakker

Haha at least you got a few runs on yer rod. I didn't get anything tonight.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Im just bad luck, and you are good luck lol dont worry i wont be out there friday!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

I caught 4 bull reds on gulp the other night ... They didn't want cut bait . Had the freshest mullet you can get too. Try it , 4 inch glow shrimp.


----------



## Smarty

Good to meet you guys. Didn't take long and I was hooked up! 4th cast and I pulled in a 27in red. Tried to fix ya'll up with some but ya'll bailed right before it was done. Maybe next time gentlemen. I dang sure didn't leave hungry!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Im mad as hell! I bet he was good?


----------



## southern yakker

Nice to meet you to.Looks like we missed out. Nice fish though its been a while since I've seen them legal size out there


----------



## Smarty

southern yakker said:


> Nice to meet you to.Looks like we missed out. Nice fish though its been a while since I've seen them legal size out there


I hear ya man. That sucker barely made the cut and was dead on 27in. 
Hated it for him :no:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Smarty said:


> I hear ya man. That sucker barely made the cut and was dead on 27in.
> Hated it for him :no:


 Im sure you did hate it, right up until the moment you heard that beautiful sizzling noise as you dunked him in hot oil:watching:


----------



## southern yakker

Shark fishing across from portofina right now. Just about to get the baits in the water.


----------



## southern yakker

Welp it has started off bad and will packing up soon. After capsizing the Jon boat in the surf that my friends were sure would be able to get the baits out there no problem it'd been horrible. They are all banged up and cut lost some gear but after an hour struggle got the boat up. My back is killing me from dragging the boat up and holding it as the surf pulled it back in. Hopefully the one rod they managed to get the bait out catches a shark! But we will probably be packing up soon. Helluva night for sure!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Water cold huh?


----------



## southern yakker

Very freaking cold! I'm soaked and I wasn't in the boat


----------



## Smarty

Will be going out to Bob Sikes Gulf Breeze side again on Sunday night late. I'll be sure to post a live report :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be heading to bib Sikes tonight at around 7:00. Will be using menhaden and hopefully can catch some reds!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Good luck to you buddy. Catch one for me!


----------



## southern yakker

Thanks man. Just got out here and it is windy as hell!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Thats not what you want. Hopefully tomorrow will be just perfect. Wouldnt it be some sht if you didnt catch anything tonight and im not there? Haha


----------



## southern yakker

Well I packed it up. Not a damn thing other than a cold. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Smarty

southern yakker said:


> Well I packed it up. Not a damn thing other than a cold. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


Young man if you plan on fishing the bridge just be prepared for high winds. That's just the way it is at night most of the time. It's all a matter of adapting to the situation. I think I'll be going out there again tonight and this time bringing my 8yr old son. He'll go just because he wants to be with me but I hope he learns something along the way like I did with my Dad. We might stay out the whole night. I'll be bringing a tent for him to crash in, might crash with him for a little while. One thing for sure is we'll eat good one way or another :thumbsup: Will be wore out when we get there just from draggin all of my junk! Might see you there


----------



## southern yakker

Smarty said:


> Young man if you plan on fishing the bridge just be prepared for high winds. That's just the way it is at night most of the time. It's all a matter of adapting to the situation. I think I'll be going out there again tonight and this time bringing my 8yr old son. He'll go just because he wants to be with me but I hope he learns something along the way like I did with my Dad. We might stay out the whole night. I'll be bringing a tent for him to crash in, might crash with him for a little while. One thing for sure is we'll eat good one way or another :thumbsup: Will be wore out when we get there just from draggin all of my junk! Might see you there


I usually come prepared but last night I was in a rush and went out in shorts and a T-shirt. Tonight I'll be more prepared just the last few times it hasn't been too bad out.


----------



## Austin

I will be out on Sikes tonight, Gulf Breeze side around 9pm. High tide is at 11:15pm.


----------



## Breeze

Austin said:


> I will be out on Sikes tonight, Gulf Breeze side around 9pm. High tide is at 11:15pm.


What tide chart do you use? The one i use says high tose will be at 10:30.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


----------



## southern yakker

Haven't been out here long and already a couple hookups and multiple runs. None landed though and there is a strong wind


----------



## southern yakker

My friend just caught a fat 40 inch red!


----------



## BigJohnW

Im here on the beach side. Caught a 25 in slot on the very end at about 7pm.


----------



## Austin

Breeze said:


> What tide chart do you use? The one i use says high tose will be at 10:30.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


I use the Bluefin Marine Weather app. It shows all of the different tide stations in our area, and I can select which one I want to see the tides for depending on where I am fishing. You should check it out!


----------



## Austin

Just pulled up, about to load up and walk down the bridge.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> My friend just caught a fat 40 inch red!


 youre making me jealous, im still in the dog house from going the other night, but if i didnt already have a good buzz goin id be out there.:thumbdown:


----------



## southern yakker

missplaced_idahoan said:


> youre making me jealous, im still in the dog house from going the other night, but if i didnt already have a good buzz goin id be out there.:thumbdown:


Haha man that sucks. He also just hooked up on 2 gars around 5 feet long.


----------



## Austin

Avid and Yak left. Heard Smarty is down at the end. I'm 3/4 ways down. Nothing yet


----------



## southern yakker

Me and avid packed it up. Good luck Austin and smarty


----------



## Austin

Just had a big one wrap up on a piling to break off.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah... it was too chilly my ol' stole my damn jacket. Wish i couldve stayed longer. Goodluck man. Post pics.


----------



## Austin

Bull red down after missing 1 and 1 break off! Pretty bad picture but you can see the size of her. Lots of spots on her too! She swallowed the hook so I cut the line at her mouth, took a quick pic and lowered her back down in the net. Got her kicking and she swam off nicely!










Smarty was the only one of us left out there, hope to meet you next time man. Good luck!


----------



## Smarty

Almost 3am. Wind a steady 10mph out of the southeast and a little chilly. So far been skunked with 2 small skates, a large hardhead cat and 1 decent run with a break off. 8yr old son is nice and cozy sleeping in the tent. Maybe he's smarter than his Dad! Oh well, hoping for something to happen soon or I might crash too!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Nice fish Austin. Looks to be 35"+


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Bonita were eating pretty well at Pcola pier, lost all my lures so I'm waiting on the parade now. Also saw a nice black drum caught on my way in, maybe 30"+-....


----------



## Austin

AVIDfisherman said:


> Nice fish Austin. Looks to be 35"+


Yep.. Fish was long and skinny. But caught er on the Windy side so it took 5 minutes to finally get the bridge net right. Had about 10 spots!, b Managed to swallow the circle hook I was using unfortunately. Cut the line as deep into her mouth as I could. Should rust out.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Austin said:


> Yep.. Fish was long and skinny. But caught er on the Windy side so it took 5 minutes to finally get the bridge net right. Had about 10 spots!, b Managed to swallow the circle hook I was using unfortunately. Cut the line as deep into her mouth as I could. Should rust out.


I hate when they do that. You'd think those circle hooks would get right in the side of their mouth. I've only caught one where the circle hook was in the side hooked perfectly. I probably won't fish till next Friday or Saturday.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

I'll be on gulf breeze side of bob Sykes tonight with menhaden, I'll be the tall guy with a camo jacket bout 3/4 of the way down, if anyone wants to tell completely unbelievable fish stories I'll be there


----------



## southern yakker

I'm gonna try and go tonight not 100% sure yet. I'm gonna try to go to fort pickens if I can get the code if not I'll be at Bob Sikes.


----------



## southern yakker

Decided to go shark fishing instead at portifino


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Been here an hour caught an eel. Guy next to me has caught two bull reds since I been here. Each about 37-40"


----------



## southern yakker

Moved to bib Sikes probably not gonna stay long though.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Good-luck to yall. Ill be there tomorrow night.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I'll be on gulf breeze side of bob Sykes tonight with menhaden, I'll be the tall guy with a camo jacket bout 3/4 of the way down, if anyone wants to tell completely unbelievable fish stories I'll be there


You going to the dog house again.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVIDfisherman said:


> You going to the dog house again.


You are correct!:whistling:


----------



## Austin

Anyone headed out to fish tonight?! Gonna be COLD but that's solved with some extra layers of clothes!! Thinking about trying a little jigging at 3 mile (heater in the car if i need it  or maybe sikes for som bigguns. Call or text me. 530-four 5 eight 0


----------



## southern yakker

I think avid might be going tonight. I'm debating about going to Bob Sikes tonight if i can get some friends to deal with the weather with me.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> I think avid might be going tonight. I'm debating about going to Bob Sikes tonight if i can get some friends to deal with the weather with me.


 last night was good at sikes lots of people catching reds. and the cold front should help the bite


----------



## Austin

missplaced_idahoan said:


> last night was good at sikes lots of people catching reds. and the cold front should help the bite



Remember about what time that was?
:001_huh:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

right around 9 it was busy for an hour or so. then just randomly till about 1230


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

There's a huge grouper living at the end of sikes on gb side... Someone needs to go try to catch him with a bottom rod... Your 706 won't catch him. Trust me.


----------



## Austin

Aight here is the deal. Since it's gonna be balls shriveling cold tonight, we are gonna head to 3 mile. If someone is heading to sikes, we can keep eachother informed on what the action is like. If coming to 3 mile, we will be in a Red 4door car and red toyota tacoma. If you want to get ahold of me, its 530-4580.


----------



## southern yakker

Me and avid are at Sikes now. Its cold as hell but should be good for the reds


----------



## southern yakker

Avid just caught this drum


----------



## southern yakker

Another pic


----------



## Austin

Keep up with the updates, we are just getting set up out here. If you guys get more action, we will probably head to sikes.


----------



## Austin

What's the deal down there dudes?? I lost a slot red on my 6lb test rod...


----------



## southern yakker

We just packed it up way too damn cold. Miss placed idoahan came out and hooked up on two reds right when he got there.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah its too damn cold to fish.


----------



## Austin

I hear ya. That's why I'm at 3 mile.. Warm up in the car when I need to! Keep killin em idahoan!


----------



## southern yakker

Good luck and stay warm


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Idaho bout the luckiest i know.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Austin said:


> I hear ya. That's why I'm at 3 mile.. Warm up in the car when I need to! Keep killin em idahoan!


Ha! I Didn't Get Either Of Them In, Had One Knot Fail And The Other Ripped Free After About Ten Seconds Of Fight. Thanks Tho Talker You Make Me Sound Like A pro:thumbsup:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Yakker* Not Talker Damned Auto Correct


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

Austin did you just leave or are you still out here at 3mb? I'm sitting in my truck trying to warm up lol


----------



## Austin

I am here man, in a red car near the beginning. Have my car running. Come say hello!

Just running and gunning the bridge lights for reds before I leave. I lost the slot red I had, and i want redemption!


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

haha, ill pull up there in a minute, think we spoke when I got here before you moved


----------



## Austin

Ended up just catching a ton of white trout on jigs. Never got redemption on the fish that broke me off at the beginning of the trip.


----------



## Snatch it

Anybody heading out tonight?


----------



## Austin

Snatch it said:


> Anybody heading out tonight?



If I do, it will be before sunset.. Anyone else?


----------



## Snatch it

I am thinkin on it? Been a good month or so since i have been out there. Gonna be a light se wind so may not be to bad?


----------



## Austin

All i know is that it was COLD last night lol. High tide is within the hour..


----------



## Snatch it

Austin said:


> All i know is that it was COLD last night lol. High tide is within the hour..


 Man u aint uh kiddin!! You guys are crazy haha! But thats the fishin addiction that keeps us going! I am gonna make a decision in a few!


----------



## Austin

Snatch it said:


> Man u aint uh kiddin!! You guys are crazy haha! But thats the fishin addiction that keeps us going! I am gonna make a decision in a few!


Let me know what you plan on doing, I'll see if I can get free'd up


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah it takes a real fisherman to fish in this weather. I went out in a light jacket last night and that was a horrible idea! I can't make it out tonight but good luck and stay warm.


----------



## Snatch it

10-4 will do!


----------



## rtspring

*Okuma 15W/2x 20W/50W + Rods*

I have 5 rods and reels I would like to sell:

-Okuma Titus Gold 15W Lever Drag-20lb line-Star Roller Rod $160

-2 Okuma Titus Gold 20W 2 Speed Lever drag-40lb hivis-Star Roller Rods $300 each

-Okuma Titus Gold 20WS High Speed Lever Drag-Key Largo Rod $260

-Okuma Titus Gold 50W 2 Speed Lever Drag-150lb Dacron w/ 60lb hivis topshot-Full Roller rod $380

All Reels have been professionally cleaned and new drag washers put in the Lever Drags. 15W shows normal boat wear and tear but the others have been meticulously taken care of. All reels washed throughly with fresh water as soon as they came off the boat, and lubed inside. May be able to find the boxes with most reels. I have Okuma neoprene reel covers for all except the 15W. CASH only, no trades, no test drives. Please only serious buyers.

It all adds up to $1,400, make me an offer on the whole lot of them, phone or txt @ (619)519-0404 to talk or to email/txt you better photos.


----------



## Snatch it

I am thinkin bobsikes Gulfbreeze side? Little over halfway. I have had my best luck there. Are y'all getting your menhaden from hotspots?


----------



## southern yakker

Snatch it said:


> I am thinkin bobsikes Gulfbreeze side? Little over halfway. I have had my best luck there. Are y'all getting your menhaden from hotspots?


I wish I could make it out tonight ,but I usually get the menhaden from hotspots.


----------



## Snatch it

southern yakker said:


> I wish I could make it out tonight ,but I usually get the menhaden from hotspots.


 Man thats fine I know how it is! It would pretty neat to meet some fellow pffers!


----------



## southern yakker

Anyone know how the sheep head fishing has been at the fort pickens pier? Might go out there romorrow


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

trying to get the ok with the wife to head out tonight if I can I'll post it up


----------



## Snatch it

Whelp i have convinced myself I am gonna bare the chill and head out and try to snag a bull passing thru! Come on out the weather is fine!!!


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> Anyone know how the sheep head fishing has been at the fort pickens pier? Might go out there romorrow


Haven't heard anything about pickens, but the sheepshead bite right now is pretty slow. Next month is when it starts to really fire up!

I won't be fishing tonight, figured I'd cook dinner, and watch Walking Dead! Just now starting to regain full feeling in my hands and feet from last night lol. Be sure to post reports on what happens tonight. Good luck fellas.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

After last night and being out there from 530-10pm i wont go fishing again unless its above 45-50degrees and wind has to be below 10mph. Last night was rediculous torture. Thr black drum i caught tasted great and got good filets out of it. Only 2 worms in the tail. Ended up being 30ins.


----------



## Austin

AVIDfisherman said:


> After last night and being out there from 530-10pm i wont go fishing again unless its above 45-50degrees and wind has to be below 10mph. Last night was rediculous torture. Thr black drum i caught tasted great and got good filets out of it. Only 2 worms in the tail. Ended up being 30ins.


I agree with the weather man.. That's why my crew decided to fish 3 mile.. Once you loose feeling in your hands/feet/face we could jump in the car and crank the heat up!!


----------



## Austin

What's the deal Snatch?? Slacking in the live reporting process...


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be headed out to fort pickens in about an hour. Gonna try and catch some sheepheads but will also have some other baits out.


----------



## Snatch it

Austin said:


> What's the deal Snatch?? Slacking in the live reporting process...


Sorry guys I went by my usual bait supplier and they where closed! So as I was driving I said I'd better call HotSpots. Well no answer so I assumed they where closed too. I took that as a sign and turned around and headed home!!


----------



## southern yakker

Just got out to fort pickens. Hopefully I can catch a sheep head if not hopefully a get into some reds.


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> Just got out to fort pickens. Hopefully I can catch a sheep head if not hopefully a get into some reds.


Good luck man! Let us know whats goin on out there.


----------



## southern yakker

I just packed it up. The sheep head were biting but couldn't hook any of them. I saw a school of reds off to the right of the pier around 400 yards away but never got within casting distance.


----------



## McFace

Finally got a new phone and got my account information back to get on here 26k views holy cow thank you to everyone for keepin up on the forum..I am gonna try and head out tonight and do some work...in my absence I have discovered Gulp crabs KILL sheepshead if you fish them right! Haven't had a working camera so instead of telling you all what I've caught im just gonna go out get to it and snag some bigguns

Face


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Austin said:


> I agree with the weather man.. That's why my crew decided to fish 3 mile.. Once you loose feeling in your hands/feet/face we could jump in the car and crank the heat up!!


Yeah great game plan. I just didnt feel like going out there that night. I figured the weather man would be lying about how cold it would be and low and behold it got a hell of a lot colder.


----------



## MathGeek

Running with da bulls, Grand Isle, LA 2/17/2013. Son's 12th birthday.


----------



## Smarty

At Bob Sikes GB side now. Started off by catching about a dozen live shrimp. It's about 40 degrees with a strong 10-15mph north wind. Had one short run in 30 minutes that threw the hook. Hoping for a nice flounder or slot red. We'll see. Looks like everyone down the bridge bailed already.


----------



## holicori

How do you catch your live shrimp?


----------



## Smarty

holicori said:


> How do you catch your live shrimp?


I use a 5ft cast net, a dip net, a good flashlight, and a lot of patience! 
Left at about 4am and wind was blistering out there. Only caught 1 stingray, 1 catfish. Had several hard runs straight out that straightened out one of my hooks. Fought like sharks. Also some asshat put crab traps under the lights just off of every pilon. What an asshole


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ill be at bob sikes tonight. The water is glass with barely any wind its gonna be a good night!


----------



## flukedaddy

holicori said:


> How do you catch your live shrimp?


They wil get up on the seawall, as you walk down it with the flashlight their eyes will glow, use a long handled crab net. Does take some time usually though for few.


----------



## southern yakker

Hopefully the weather clears up some so I can make it out there tonight. I don't mind a little rain but don't want yo be in a downpour and thunderstorms.


----------



## MississippiMan

It's clearing up here at Pickens


----------



## Snatch it

MississippiMan said:


> It's clearing up here at Pickens


 Catching anything?


----------



## MississippiMan

Not yet just got out of tent and about to try though... All we caught yesterday was pin fish and hard tails... Tossed the hard tail out and "hooked" something large but it spit it out when it got close to pier...


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

well weather says 50% chance of rain tonight but still 65 degrees with a 8-12mph wind i think im going even if its raining. i got my golf umbrella.


----------



## southern yakker

I'm debating about going. I'll decide at 6 O'Clock if I'll head out there.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

sounds like it's gonna let up around seven or eight


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I'll most likely be out there trying to convince the parents to let me go haha


----------



## southern yakker

Alright I'll be headed out there around 7-7:30. Gonna rain suit up and hope it pays off.


----------



## MississippiMan

Got more pinfish also caught some cigar minnows on squid... Had to fight a pelican for the cig... Blasted things lol


----------



## MississippiMan

Yackker you coming to Pickens?


----------



## southern yakker

I'm at Bob sikes with avid and miss placed. So far avid has caught a roughly 33 inch red.


----------



## MississippiMan

Sweet where's the parking for Sykes?


----------



## southern yakker

We are on the gulf breeze side and the parking is on the right coming from gulf breeze.


----------



## MississippiMan

Ok be there in a few. Red hrr with all the rods on top


----------



## southern yakker

Alright man. We are at the very end. Not sure how much longer we are gonna stay.


----------



## southern yakker

I'll probably pack in it up in around 30 minutes


----------



## MississippiMan

Y'all still there?


----------



## southern yakker

Were packing it up now


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

spent five hours on bob sikes, six poles in the water and not a single run, AVID caught one red.


----------



## Austin

Anyone gonna head out tonight? I think the weather should be cleared up by tonight..


----------



## southern yakker

Austin said:


> Anyone gonna head out tonight? I think the weather should be cleared up by tonight..


I might go tonight. Either bob Sikes or fort pickens


----------



## Austin

About to eat dinner, then think about what I'm going to do. Speak up if you're going.


----------



## southern yakker

I just arrived at Bob sikes. Was gonna go to pickens but we decided to come here.


----------



## Austin

How's the weather look?


----------



## Snatch it

Let me know if y'all are catchin them up


----------



## southern yakker

The weather isn't too bad. Hardly any wind and not raining.

Will do


----------



## Austin

Yeah, let us know when the action happens


----------



## MoganMan

Long time reader, first time poster, Me and a few friends are about to head out to bobsykes to see what we can do while the weather lasts, we will be hitting up the gulf breeze side!


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah I'm on the gulf breeze side too. So far nothing has been biting but last night it started to pick up later.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> Yeah I'm on the gulf breeze side too. So far nothing has been biting but last night it started to pick up later.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


 HAHAHA! you call one fish between 10+ rods picking up! way to fill them with false hope.


----------



## southern yakker

missplaced_idahoan said:


> HAHAHA! you call one fish between 10+ rods picking up! way to fill them with false hope.


hey I'm a true fisherman! Well there was also one run right after that.:thumbup:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

well im sitting here drinking so hopefully you guys will start catching some fish soon. i think ive looked at every PFF post in the last five years, if you dont give me something new to look at i might start playing dungeons and dragons or some other silly stuff like that


----------



## southern yakker

Man I'm trying my best. I brought my noob friend out tonight.


----------



## Snatch it

Well Tighten up! Don't make me come show you young whipper snappers how to catch fish!! Lol


----------



## southern yakker

Snatch it said:


> Well Tighten up! Don't make me come show you young whipper snappers how to catch fish!! Lol


Haha man last time we fished together didn't I show you uup


----------



## Snatch it

southern yakker said:


> Haha man last time we fished together didn't I show you uup


 hahahaha yes you did sir!:thumbup:


----------



## Austin

I'm at 3 mile working my way down the bridge. I'm jigging each of the pilings of the car bridge with gulp jigs.. If anyone is out here, come say hi. Small red 4 door car with the trunk open. I'm wearing blue jeans and black hoodie.


----------



## southern yakker

I just got a run on a whole men haden.


----------



## Snatch it

Runs don't mean nothin until you slap the deck with a fishy!!!! Haha


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

snatch it said:


> runs don't mean nothin until you slap the deck with a fishy!!!! Haha


 agreed!


----------



## southern yakker

Snatch it said:


> Runs don't mean nothin until you slap the deck with a fishy!!!! Haha


I know man its been slow. Hoping to get a couple on the deck soon!


----------



## Snatch it

Good luck bro! I am hitting the sack!


----------



## southern yakker

Snatch it said:


> Good luck bro! I am hitting the sack!


Thanks man


----------



## Snatch it

Missplaced idahoan My phone died!!! I will text you tomorrow to talk more about the rod and reel! Hey if ya want I don't mind meeting up and hitting the sale as a group! I know what you are saying on that last text! We can get in there grab what we need and move on! It's to hard to pass up! Either way let me know? I don't mind at all!!!!


----------



## Austin

Walked up to an old black guy and asked if he's caught anything.. Got the response of "Fet your own damn fishing spot and go back where your already fishing!" I said "OK Bill Dance and kept walking.. May move to sikes if that's where the FISHING action is at..


----------



## southern yakker

Any luck yet Austin?

Have had one good run since the last one but still haven't got a solid hookup. Bout to give it thirty more minutes then pack it up.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Austin said:


> Walked up to an old black guy and asked if he's caught anything.. Got the response of "Fet your own damn fishing spot and go back where your already fishing!" I said "OK Bill Dance and kept walking.. May move to sikes if that's where the FISHING action is at..


 :thumbup:I love the bill dance reference! if you catch any white trout lemme know!!! i know a lot of people consider them bait but i think they are pretty tasty! ill trade you a few trout for a bag of STINKY FINGER baits and yu can go and catch a grip more of them for me.


----------



## Austin

missplaced_idahoan said:


> :thumbup:I love the bill dance reference! if you catch any white trout lemme know!!! i know a lot of people consider them bait but i think they are pretty tasty! ill trade you a few trout for a bag of STINKY FINGER baits and yu can go and catch a grip more of them for me.


Big white trout seem non existent as of now going by all of the ones I've caught and all the ones I've seen so far.. But we shall see! I have scaled them, de-gutted and deheaded them and fried them like that. Great finger food!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Austin said:


> Big white trout seem non existent as of now going by all of the ones I've caught and all the ones I've seen so far.. But we shall see! I have scaled them, de-gutted and deheaded them and fried them like that. Great finger food!


 they are super tasty if you ask me, ill take anything over 12". get two or three in the 10"-14" range and you have a a pretty decent lunch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Austin said:


> Walked up to an old black guy and asked if he's caught anything.. Got the response of "Fet your own damn fishing spot and go back where your already fishing!" I said "OK Bill Dance and kept walking.. May move to sikes if that's where the FISHING action is at..


Some people are just uncool :thumbdown:
The only time I was ever rude was when I was the only person on BS bridge. Some dude walked up and started casting right over the top of my line trying to burn it in half. Then he says "you don't mind if I fish here do you?" Needless to say I told him as a matter of fact I do have a problem with it. Dude, you've got the whole bridge and did that crap! He reeled in and immediately left. If he had nicely asked 1st I might would have moved my pole so he could use that spot for a little while. Don't know why some people feel compelled to act stupid. Most are cool and will even offer to help you if you appear to need it. Heck I shared my fried catch with the last person I saw out there.
I'll be out there at BS tomorrow (Sunday) night late and hope to catch something decent :yes:


----------



## Austin

Well it's pretty much dead out here. Haven't heard an update from yakker, so a few more casts for me and I'm headed to the house. Been up since 645 this morning so I'm whooped.


----------



## southern yakker

We packed it in. Only two good runs but missed the hook set on both. I think I need to change hooks again.


----------



## Austin

What hooks are you using?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Smarty said:


> Some people are just uncool :thumbdown:
> The only time I was ever rude was when I was the only person on BS bridge. Some dude walked up and started casting right over the top of my line trying to burn it in half. Then he says "you don't mind if I fish here do you?" Needless to say I told him as a matter of fact I do have a problem with it. Dude, you've got the whole bridge and did that crap! He reeled in and immediately left. If he had nicely asked 1st I might would have moved my pole so he could use that spot for a little while. Don't know why some people feel compelled to act stupid. Most are cool and will even offer to help you if you appear to need it. Heck I shared my fried catch with the last person I saw out there.
> I'll be out there at BS tomorrow (Sunday) night late and hope to catch something decent :yes:


I'll be up there tomorrow night also. I'll be there probably around dark. Hopefully trying out a new reel the penn battle 5000.


----------



## MoganMan

Just got back from bob sykes gulf breeze side, got two monster bull reds, 41 1/2 inches and 37 1/2 inches, will post pictures tomorrow, time for sleep now.


----------



## MississippiMan

Bout to head pbp saw a nice sail top cat caught at
Pickens today a lot of pinfish and several cigs


----------



## flukedaddy

MississippiMan said:


> Bout to head pbp saw a nice sail top cat caught at
> Pickens today a lot of pinfish and several cigs


Were they catchin cigs in nets?


----------



## southern yakker

MississippiMan said:


> Bout to head pbp saw a nice sail top cat caught at
> Pickens today a lot of pinfish and several cigs


Good luck man hopefully you can get something to eat.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ill be out at bob sikes tonight at around 7pm.


----------



## Austin

You guys have fun fishing tonight, I'll be boiling up shrimp and crab legs along with frying some fish!


----------



## MississippiMan

Cigs were caught on squid baited sabiki rigs


----------



## southern yakker

Good luck avid. Tear em up


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Good luck avid. Tear em up


Will do!


----------



## MississippiMan

Ok I know this is a dumb question but where is the best place to catch reds at pbp?


----------



## southern yakker

MississippiMan said:


> Ok I know this is a dumb question but where is the best place to catch reds at pbp?


I don't fish the pier but I'd say in between the first and second sand bar.


----------



## Weagle

Fished the Pensacola Beach side of Bob Sikes this evening from about 7-9, left before it started raining hard. Caught a couple of bait fish but no bites on the big fish rig. 

BTW. Where do you park to fish the Gulf Breeze side of the bridge? Do you park on the other side of the highway?

I'll be fishing down here all week. My cart is fairly unusual looking so it you see me on the pier or on the bridge stop and say hey.

Don Anderson aka Weagle


----------



## southern yakker

Weagle said:


> Fished the Pensacola Beach side of Bob Sikes this evening from about 7-9, left before it started raining hard. Caught a couple of bait fish but no bites on the big fish rig.
> 
> BTW. Where do you park to fish the Gulf Breeze side of the bridge? Do you park on the other side of the highway?
> 
> I'll be fishing down here all week. My cart is fairly unusual looking so it you see me on the pier or on the bridge stop and say hey.
> 
> Don Anderson aka Weagle


There is a parking lot right before the bridge on the right side coming from gulf breeze.
I fish bib sikes a lot so hopefully I can see you out there.


----------



## MoganMan

Me and my buds are planning on heading out to Bob Sykes GB side assuming our schedules are free and the weather holds.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

yeah uh i got rained out with only one run no hook ups.


----------



## Smarty

I ended up not being able to make it out. Still raining hard here in Milton anyhow. Hope to try again soon. Weagle I use the same set up sometimes and pull it with my bike like it's intended for. Bought it from another member here and it works great :thumbsup: Park at the parking lot opposite of the Gulf Breeze side of Bob Sikes where you can catch bait there and then just walk across the street to the walk on bridge. Pensacola beach side has about 12 assigned parking spots close but there's plenty of room further down if you don't mind walking a little ways when it's busy. Most everyone is decent out there. 
You guys save a few for me. I'm gonna try again late Thursday night when I'm off from work. Somebody has to keep the old folks kickin :yes:


----------



## Weagle

Little too blustery for the pier this morning, so I'll probably hit Bob Sikes in a while. 

Smarty, I pull my cart with my bike also. I try to stay within a mile or so of the pier or fishing location when we are on vacation and using the bike means my wife is free to use the car while I'm fishing. I put a little removabe handle on the front to pull it with when not attached to the bike.


----------



## Austin

You guys remember me saying have fun because I'll be cooking an awesome dinner? Well be jealous! 

My FIRST plate!


----------



## Ugly 1

Hey Weagle if you can keep quiet about the little eel situation the other night I will pick you up on my way to the bridge this evening. Maybe we can find the culprit that attacked the fish you were reeling in on the sabiki rig. Im going rain or shine, only thing that will stop me is lightning. If you need a ride just give me a call 916 532 4521 The other Don


----------



## Weagle

Ugly1

Eel? What eel ?  other than fish pictures what happens on the bridge stays on the bridge. ha ha.

Ended up going to the Pensacola pier this afternoon. The wind was really brutal, but there were a few Bonito caught. I had a couple of bonita flash at a white jig but I didn't hook up. I did hook up briefly on the white jig about half way out, but it pulled off after a short run and I never saw what it was.

The guy that caught the Bonito caught them on a homemade bubble type rig trailing a white jig. He reported anther guy that had already left had caught about 6 or 7 Bonito before noon. 

I also had one short run on a cigar minnow under a float. Never saw what it was.

Watching the weather to decide where to fish tonight.


----------



## MoganMan

Hoping to hit up sykes tonight if the weather is decent.


----------



## MississippiMan

Well guys its been fun... Looks like I showed up a week before the reel action starts. Y'all keep killing them... I'll hopefully be back later this year for some Spanish and doormats. Catch y'all on the flip side.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MoganMan said:


> Hoping to hit up sykes tonight if the weather is decent.


Good-luck man! You and sawyer wanna hit pickens this weekend? Or friday night?


----------



## Ugly 1

I am heading out to BS tonight. If its dumping Ill be hiding under the bridge on the pcb side on the sea wall if its not dumping Ill be chasing da bulls up on the bridge. I drive the big blue f250 with the camper on the back. I will try to post a report from my phone when I get there. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan

Ended up staying in, going to try and go later this week (probably wens), Ft.Pickens sounds pretty awesome but we will be out of town fishing in Panama City Beach for the weekend.


----------



## flex

3 mile fishing was dead on sunday. just a bunch of small pinfish.. saw 1 guy catch a small white trout.. thats all.. no one else caught anything, i was the only one to catch a few pins


----------



## Ugly 1

I got to BS bridge around 11 and it was windy,raining,and plenty of lightning. I took about an hour to get rigged up and dressed for the weather. As I loaded my cart the rain stopped and out came the full moon and the cold. I set up by 2nd garbage can and started fishing. After about 2hours of sitting by myself freezing I was considering calling it quits. I decided not to quit and went and piled on clothes instead. I was putting a new chunk of mullet on my 2nd and was startled by a strange noise, it was my new bait runner losing line. I let it run a ways then flipped the lever and set the hook and it was on. The fight went from the 2nd can to the 3rd then under the bridge in the pillars and ended on the beach over by the grand marlin with my first bull landed and safely released. I will post the picks when I get back home later today


----------



## fox26

good deal, we went out there last friday night i believe and had 2 nice runs but broke the line and no fish, going back next time with heavier tackle.


----------



## flex

when do the mackerel start running in the bay? 

last year i was slaying them during the fall run in october.. good gosh it was amazing. then after halloween it died out.


----------



## Weagle

Just lost a nice redfish in the pilings. Had a nice long battle though. Im less than half way out on the gb side.

update: Fished from about 2 til 4:30. Caught a nice fat pin fish for bait and fished him live for about an hour with no hits. I then used him for cut bait and had 2 hits before I hooked up and had a good fight that ended in a break off in the pilings.

Baitfish:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

anyone going to bob sikes gb side tonite?


----------



## flex

Weagle said:


> Just lost a nice redfish in the pilings. Had a nice long battle though. Im less than half way out on the gb side.
> 
> update: Fished from about 2 til 4:30. Caught a nice fat pin fish for bait and fished him live for about an hour with no hits. I then used him for cut bait and had 2 hits before I hooked up and had a good fight that ended in a break off in the pilings.
> 
> Baitfish:


yeah thats actually a croaker.. a little bigger and i would of kept him for dinner. the bull reds are out there.. i caught one a couple weeks ago which amazingly did not put up much of a fight and was easy to land with a net. about 35 inches or so.. ended up throwing him back

caught em on cut pinfish.. amazingly i had a double drop rig and there was a nice size white trout on one hook and the red on the other..


----------



## Weagle

thanks Flex. I've handled enough of those spiney little pinfish to know the difference, but I guess the wind was scrambling my brain.


----------



## Ugly 1

*My 2nd bull was not red*

I spent the day back out on the PCB side of BS. The cold wind and choppy water ran everyone off by about 2:00. after last nights great foul weather trip I decided to try again. I threw out 3 poles all with cut mullet. It took about 30minutes and my middle rod started screaming. I set the hook and started the best fight in 40+years of fishing. the first hour of the fight I managed to reel in both of my other rods while fighting up and down the bridge several times the 2nd hour I got some help from two guys that drove by and saw my loomis folded in half and came to help. THANK YOU !!!! After about 30 more minutes of up and down and under the bridge I got my first look at the beast and about 30 minutes later I waded out in the bay over by the grand marlin and pulled a 100+lb bull shark out of the water by his tail. After a few pics and removal of a big circle hook and leader from previous battles the beast was safely released. I will have the pics and some good video up in the morning when my daughter can help me. Ugly


----------



## Breeze

flex said:


> yeah thats actually a croaker.. a little bigger and i would of kept him for dinner. the bull reds are out there.. i caught one a couple weeks ago which amazingly did not put up much of a fight and was easy to land with a net. about 35 inches or so.. ended up throwing him back.


That last sentence doesn't sound right. Makes it sound like you normally keep the big ones but decided to throw that one back. Certainly you did not mean that....


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> I spent the day back out on the PCB side of BS. The cold wind and choppy water ran everyone off by about 2:00. after last nights great foul weather trip I decided to try again. I threw out 3 poles all with cut mullet. It took about 30minutes and my middle rod started screaming. I set the hook and started the best fight in 40+years of fishing. the first hour of the fight I managed to reel in both of my other rods while fighting up and down the bridge several times the 2nd hour I got some help from two guys that drove by and saw my loomis folded in half and came to help. THANK YOU !!!! After about 30 more minutes of up and down and under the bridge I got my first look at the beast and about 30 minutes later I waded out in the bay over by the grand marlin and pulled a 100+lb bull shark out of the water by his tail. After a few pics and removal of a big circle hook and leader from previous battles the beast was safely released. I will have the pics and some good video up in the morning when my daughter can help me. Ugly


Helluva story id love to see the pics!


----------



## Smarty

AVIDfisherman said:


> Helluva story id love to see the pics!


 Can't wait to see it too! There are some really big ass sharks out there and a bullshark will give you a run for your money. Had my surf rod smoked straight out on many occasions and it's a blast. Especially if your using a balloon to float the bait with the current, have a big run smoke your line to the point where your at the last few feet, break it off and watch that balloon just keep hauling ass down the intercoastal canal until it goes out of sight!
Hell yeah, that's what I'm talking about. A bad mammy jammy :notworthy:
Too much fun!!!


----------



## flex

Breeze said:


> That last sentence doesn't sound right. Makes it sound like you normally keep the big ones but decided to throw that one back. Certainly you did not mean that....


no i have heard that the bull reds are poor table fare. i will never keep a bull red or a large black drum either because of the worms. 

i would feel guilty keeping an illegal fish anyway, the rules are in place for a reason.. bull reds make babies so i want more of them to catch in the future, makes no sense to keep the over slot ones that will make more

the only justification i see in killing an illegal fish is the rare times a legitimate homeless person is at the piers or bridges, which i do see on occasion. they will spend their money on drugs/booze so giving them food is better than giving them money always.. but thats a whole nother discussion.. there is a homeless guy who frequents one of the bridges in Pcola bay and he was kind enough to help me net several macks and when one finned me in the hand he gave me a bandaid for it. he sleeps on the bench near downtown and has a bicycle and backpack.. anyone who fishes near downtown probably knows who i am talking about.


----------



## holicori

Hey Ugly, I saw you yesterday. I had the black lab puppy. I stayed all the way til 6:30 this am. Had 1 nice run that broke off on a pilon and then 1 run that I landed. Good to see you ugly.


----------



## Ugly 1

*What a fight*






Here's one of the videos of the shark taken about 90 minutes into the fight. I was using my 10-25lb rated g loomis and 4000 series shimano reel with 30lb mono . What a great fight my arm still hurts.


----------



## MoganMan

I think I may have to put a rod out for sharks tonight!


----------



## Ugly 1

holicori said:


> Hey Ugly, I saw you yesterday. I had the black lab puppy. I stayed all the way til 6:30 this am. Had 1 nice run that broke off on a pilon and then 1 run that I landed. Good to see you ugly.


 Hey Cori it was nice to meet you to. Its nice to put a face to some of the PFF posts that have been so helpful in learning to catch fish in a new area. The PFF has saved me countless hours and $ thanks to the detailed posts that you guys put out. THANKS to all of you. Did you land a shark or a red? I hope you caught a nice shark for dinner. Ill be back out there tonight cya there. Ugly


----------



## holicori

I ended up hooking a bull red, was fun but no table fare. I think I hooked a black drum though...I got him close to the surface but he darted to a pilon before I could get a closer look. 

Still no shark though. I threw out some rays and what not, but the wind wasn't in my favor so my balloons couldn't work. Soon enough though.


----------



## holicori

I definitely wont be there tonight after staying over 13 hours out there last night. Maybe thursday or friday or saturday. Just depends. 

You just here on vacation or moved here?


----------



## Ugly 1

holicori said:


> I definitely wont be there tonight after staying over 13 hours out there last night. Maybe thursday or friday or saturday. Just depends.
> 
> You just here on vacation or moved here?


 I came out from Cali to be with my kids. My daughters hubby is a Marine stationed at whiting learning how to fly choppers. I play paintball for a living and will have a bad ass new field opening in Milton very soon. So for now you guys are stuck with me. I hope you PFF folks like hunting humans as much you like hunting fish!!! Ugly


----------



## holicori

Paintball huh? I used to play on a pro team. Did world cup dwn in Kissimmee and everything. I stopped playing after I snapped both bones in my teammates firearm (both ran to same bunker and I landed on him with my tank). I still got my strange vision impulse and framed my angel. We should talk. Youre team need another?


----------



## Ugly 1

Hey Cori I do more teaching, and military and law enforcement training than I do competition now days but Im always down for a good pump tourney. My kids just took 1st in the UWL or Ultimate Woodsball League with all 10 shooting pumps. first time in event history. Ill talk more PB with you when I see you. Or shoot me a call so were not turning the fishing forum into a PB forum. 916 532 4521 Don :gun_bandana:


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be heading to bib sikes gulf breeze side.


----------



## MoganMan

Same


----------



## southern yakker

I just pulled up I'll be fishing with avid about 3/4 of the way down.


----------



## MoganMan

Were supposed to head out there at 8, so that means we will probably leave closer to 9, see you guys out there! Tight Lines!


----------



## Breeze

I went out to 3mb tonight from 5 till bout 8. Only thing I caught was one trout. Last couple times out there I have been skunked. Hopefully the fish will start biting again soon.


----------



## southern yakker

So far we've had a few decent runs but no hook ups yet. There is a strong wind blowing.


----------



## southern yakker

No fish landed to night but as we are just get everything packed up I hear my 850 take off for a second, I sprint to my reel and wait a second right after I lifted my rod it started screaming!!! Unfortunately after about ten seconds my line got cut by what I believe was a big shark. Definitely not a red by the sure power if this fish and how it cut 25 mono like butter. Oh well it was a decent end to the night.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> No fish landed to night but as we are just get everything packed up I hear my 850 take off for a second, I sprint to my reel and wait a second right after I lifted my rod it started screaming!!! Unfortunately after about ten seconds my line got cut by what I believe was a big shark. Definitely not a red by the sure power if this fish and how it cut 25 mono like butter. Oh well it was a decent end to the night.


That thing had to be a shark ive never seen a run like that. I swear that fight lasted no longer then 5 seconds. Kudos to the big fish.


----------



## MoganMan

Just got back, friend managed to land a 41 1/2 inch red.


----------



## Weagle

Fished Bob Sykes from 10 till about 2am last night. Bait (small trout) was easy to catch, but I didn't hook up any big fish. Saw several runs on other folks rigs and this guy caught a 41"+ redfish. 

Here's the Angler with the big Red










And the the Net man


----------



## MoganMan

Thanks for the photos man!!


----------



## Smarty

Headed to Bob Sikes shortly. Maybe I will hook something decent to eat for an early morning breakfast.


----------



## southern yakker

Smarty said:


> Headed to Bob Sikes shortly. Maybe I will hook something decent to eat for an early morning breakfast.


Good luck man. Fry em up!


----------



## Weagle

Just set up on the gb side. Caught a huge red on the pier earlier today need a couple more line stretchers


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

headed out there myself see y'all shortly


----------



## Smarty

Very nice to meet you Weagle :thumbsup:
Well it was windy and cold. Nothing big caught but at around 3am the ground mullet and white trout started biting so I didn't leave empty handed. At one point I just knew for sure I had a flounder but it ended up being a okay sized stone crab. Put them all on ice this time around. Was just too dang windy to try and cook them up. Guess I'll have a nice after work snack tonight


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> That thing had to be a shark ive never seen a run like that. I swear that fight lasted no longer then 5 seconds. Kudos to the big fish.


I have caught a lot of big king salmon in rivers 50lbplus ,big leopard sharks and black tips and even a big red fish. Like I said in my report Nothing in 40 years even came close to the power of a small bull shark!!!! Can't imagine what hooking a big bull would be like. Good luck I hope you guys hook a monster. ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> I have caught a lot of big king salmon in rivers 50lbplus ,big leopard sharks and black tips and even a big red fish. Like I said in my report Nothing in 40 years even came close to the power of a small bull shark!!!! Can't imagine what hooking a big bull would be like. Good luck I hope you guys hook a monster. ugly


Thanks man. Im bringing 2 beautiful women put with me tonight i hope we can hook into something.


----------



## southern yakker

Man I didn't know you are bringing two of em!Haha. I'll be at Bob sikes tonight and I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> Man I didn't know you are bringing two of em!Haha. I'll be at Bob sikes tonight and I'll keep y'all posted.


 :laughing:


----------



## Austin

What time you going Avid? I was thinking about making the trip tonight, but its gonna be COLDDDDD.


----------



## southern yakker

Just got out to Bob Sikes. its a little cold but not unbearable and a little windy but the water is really calm. Now just need the fish to bite and the weather not get too cold.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ill be there in about 20 mins.


----------



## southern yakker

We packed it up and damn it was cold!!! Managed one catfish and one stingray but nothing worth our while.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I think im going to take a short break from fishing until there a semi warm day. Idc if the redswere biting still too cold to fish. I swear me and you are like the only ones that tough it out on that bridge.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah this weather has been sucking.if the reds are biting I'll be out there no matter what conditions just have to prepare more. Man I've toughed it out in some bad weather out there unlike a lit of people.


----------



## holicori

While we're measuring. Hell one day this week I went out and slept overnight there while fishing... Waking up to screaming drags. Packed it up at 6:30 cuz I had to go to work lol


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> While we're measuring. Hell one day this week I went out and slept overnight there while fishing... Waking up to screaming drags. Packed it up at 6:30 cuz I had to go to work lol


Lol i will try that out one night during spring when its nice outaide. Waking up to screaming drags is what a fishermen dreams about that would be awesome. Ive got to set my alarm clock to a screaming drag sound so ill know ill wake up. Lol


----------



## Ugly 1

sitting at home warm and bored sucks compared to sitting on the bridge freezing and fishing. I could not make it last night but I will be there tonight no matter how cold it is. Anyone going out tonight? maybe we can get a foul weather fishing derby going tonight 5$ buy in biggest fish takes the cash!!! BYOBG (bring your own big girls) save the little hotties for bikini weather. its gonna be cold again tonight and like weagle said what happens on the bridge stays on the bridge. Ugly


----------



## southern yakker

Ugly 1 said:


> sitting at home warm and bored sucks compared to sitting on the bridge freezing and fishing. I could not make it last night but I will be there tonight no matter how cold it is. Anyone going out tonight? maybe we can get a foul weather fishing derby going tonight 5$ buy in biggest fish takes the cash!!! BYOBG (bring your own big girls) save the little hotties for bikini weather. its gonna be cold again tonight and like weagle said what happens on the bridge stays on the bridge. Ugly


I'm trying to make it out tonight but it isn't looking so good since I can't find anyone that s willing to brave the cold weather with me.me and avidfisherman had a bet last night on who brought in the first decent fish(reds,blacks, and sharks) would win the pot and then the biggest fish. No one got payed last night though.

I seriously need to find me a big girl to keep me warm out there! The low is 33 with 10-20 mph winds.


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> I'm trying to make it out tonight but it isn't looking so good since I can't find anyone that s willing to brave the cold weather with me.me and avidfisherman had a bet last night on who brought in the first decent fish(reds,blacks, and sharks) would win the pot and then the biggest fish. No one got payed last night though.
> 
> I seriously need to find me a big girl to keep me warm out there! The low is 33 with 10-20 mph winds.


May the force be with you! lol


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yall can have weather. Imma take my big girl home instead of to the pier her and her friend are going to make a sandwich out of me  haha


----------



## Austin

I do think I am going to head out to the beach pier tomorrow though!


----------



## southern yakker

Looks like I'm gonna be heading out tonight. Man I better have something to show from it. Avid I will give you mad props if you bag em both!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Those 2 were not biggins they was keepers


----------



## southern yakker

Looks like I found me a couple girls to bring out tonight!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Hold up im coming.


----------



## Austin

How long you think they'll last with the wind chill factor close to 20 lol.


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yall can have weather. Imma take my big girl home instead of to the pier her and her friend are going to make a sandwich out of me  haha


 Wise beyond your years Avid. My go to bait in that situation is Ben and Jerrys chunkie monkey with a pizza chaser works every time. Ill send a report from the brrrrridge tonight. Ugly


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Hold up im coming.


In which context are you talking about:thumbsup:

Man I'm hoping these girls come out and keep me warm they aren't sure about the weather if they are willing to.

I'm gonna be bundled up and last out there as long as I can and allow my adrenaline rush to warm me up. My dad just bought a portable heater but of course he has to use it for the races tonight


----------



## Austin

Probably just going to hit my speck spot around sunset. Caught 7 on sunday within 30 mins.


----------



## Breeze

We are heading out to 3mb tonight. Probably be there bout 9ish. Hopefully something will be biting. If any of you go there, look me up. Chevy Tahoe with white lettering on the back.


----------



## southern yakker

Good luck to y'all and stay warm I know I'm gonna be freezing at sikes


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> Good luck to y'all and stay warm I know I'm gonna be freezing at sikes


 Ill be out there man. What time you going out there?


----------



## southern yakker

Just got out here and the wind is already kicking my ass. It is freezing


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Haha enjoy yall selfs.


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Haha enjoy yall selfs.


Haha... I think I might die its so freaking cold it will be a short night most likely


----------



## AVIDfisherman

dude.. yesterday was a short night. Have you even caught anything yet?


----------



## southern yakker

Not a damb thing other then pneumonia. The bait I have is rotted and it smells horrible if it stays on it should produce some fish


----------



## AVIDfisherman

hahhaaha. better pack that shit up.


----------



## Weagle

Had a great week fishing the Pensacola Pier and Bob Sykes bridge. The fishing was never fast and furious, but for this time of year and given the cool and windy conditions, it was steady. I caught Sharks and Redfish and small trout (baitsize) and saw Bonito, Pompano, black drum, whiting and few spanish caught.

Great meeting everyone and I hope to see yall again in a few months. 

Out for now.
Weagle


----------



## southern yakker

Well that sucked!!! It was freezing cold and had no runs at all. This weather needs to warm up fast


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Sorry man. I got your luck..


----------



## southern yakker

Man you ain't kidding. I should of neever met you.Haha you caught all the luck I jad


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Well maybe ft. Pickens might bring us some luck today.


----------



## Breeze

Trout and croakers were biting at 3mb last night. But that's bout it. Wind was blowing pretty good but it wasn't terribly cold, just a tad chilly. Was a nice night out in the pier.


----------



## southern yakker

At fort pickens with avid have mullet,shrimp, and men Hayden on the poles


----------



## southern yakker

So far avid has caught a shark and I've had three giid runs but all snapped off before I got then landed


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> At fort pickens with avid have mullet,shrimp, and men Hayden on the poles



You guys on the pier or what?


----------



## southern yakker

We are at the pass we walked down the beach quite a ways


----------



## southern yakker

Avid just landed a stud redfish. So far we've had a shark,stingray, and a redfish.


----------



## southern yakker

Here it is


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

southern yakker said:


> Avid just landed a stud redfish. So far we've had a shark,stingray, and a redfish.


nice red! and did you guys land the shark?


----------



## southern yakker

missplaced_idahoan said:


> nice red! and did you guys land the shark?


Yeah we landed one of them. Wasn't that big many 2-3 feet. I did have a pretty decent shark on that snapped off.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> nice red! and did you guys land the shark?


My friend you missed out on a very eventful day. The fight with a red on the surf is whole hell of a lot funner then on the pier... Dream about it tonight aight?


----------



## MoganMan

Heading out to Bob Sykes gulfbreeze side tonight, anyone else going to be out there?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Dfisherman said:


> My friend you missed out on a very eventful day. The fight with a red on the surf is whole hell of a lot funner then on the pier... Dream about it tonight aight?


way to rub it in man,I went here in Biloxi this morning and im going again right now, but the water is mud brown so I don't have real high hopes


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> way to rub it in man,I went here in Biloxi this morning and im going again right now, but the water is mud brown so I don't have real high hopes


I know im sorry lol sounds like horrible fishing conditions..


----------



## MoganMan

Had Bob Sykes to ourselves last night, ended up catching my first Redfish! 40 3/4 inches long, will upload pictures later.


----------



## southern yakker

Very nice man. Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## AVIDfisherman

yakker wanna go out there tonight?


----------



## southern yakker

Nahh I can't make it out tonight


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Aight well i won't be going then. No point in trying to net it by myself.


----------



## southern yakker

Alright man my mom just got out of the hospital so have to spend some time with her


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I can understand that. Hope all is well bud.


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah man she's doing fine.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Cool deal we need to go to the pass all day saturday and try out our new fishing equipment!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVIDfisherman said:


> Cool deal we need to go to the pass all day saturday and try out our new fishing equipment!


I'll be in town Saturday night im gonna try and talk the wife into letting me go. I might just do three mile bridge and see if I ca catch a few keeper white trout, been a while since I've brought anything home


----------



## holicori

Avid you won't net it by yourself? lol, its not that hard bud. I've been going for months and have cought around 20-30 bull reds and netted, all but one, by myself in the middle of the night. It's not that hard mate. 

leave you net out and ready--- fish on get him whooped---losen drag and fetch your net (pole in hand). tie the net to the bridge and work it that way.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> Avid you won't net it by yourself? lol, its not that hard bud. I've been going for months and have cought around 20-30 bull reds and netted, all but one, by myself in the middle of the night. It's not that hard mate.
> 
> leave you net out and ready--- fish on get him whooped---losen drag and fetch your net (pole in hand). tie the net to the bridge and work it that way.


Yeah its just too big of a bitch i tried that one time and let my line touch the bridge and he broke off.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I'll be in town Saturday night im gonna try and talk the wife into letting me go. I might just do three mile bridge and see if I ca catch a few keeper white trout, been a while since I've brought anything home


We are going to ft pickens saturday. Wanna go?


----------



## Illinijeff

Anybody on or just fished Navarre pier? Catching anything?


----------



## Austin

Illinijeff said:


> Anybody on or just fished Navarre pier? Catching anything?


Here is today's pier report as of Noon!

http://www.northwestfloridapierfishing.com/wordpress/?p=927

Navarre Pier has not caught any Fish. Low Tide was at 1:54 am and High Tide is at 4:06pm.
Clear. High of 55F. Breezy. Winds from the NW at 15 to 20 mph.

Gulf Shores Pier has not caught any Fish. Low tide was at 4:58am and High tide is at 5:54pm.
Clear. High of 55F. Breezy. Winds from the NNW at 15 to 25 mph with gusts to 30 mph.

Pensacola Pier has caught Pompano and Whiting. Low tide was at 4:36am and High tide is at 6:21pm.
Clear. High of 61F. Breezy. Winds from the NW at 15 to 20 mph.

Okaloosa Pier has caught some Pompano and 1 Red Fish. Low tide was at 4:04am and High tide is at 5:48pm.
Partly cloudy in the morning, then clear. High of 55F. Breezy. Winds from the NW at 15 to 20 mph.

Panama City, Dan Russel City Pier has caught some Shark. Low Tide was at 2:12am and High tide is at 4:16pm.
Clear. High of 59F. Breezy. Winds from the NW at 15 to 20 mph.


----------



## Illinijeff

Is it better to fish during high tide on the pier?


----------



## Austin

Illinijeff said:


> Is it better to fish during high tide on the pier?


It can be, but sunrise and sunset are much better. High tide isn't as important on the beaches as it is inshore. On the beach, the fish can turn on at any given time, so it's best to put max time in!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

AVIDfisherman said:


> We are going to ft pickens saturday. Wanna go?


text me the time and and details and I'll see if I canwhen it gets closer


----------



## startzc

*coming this weekend*

Will be down this weekend fishing pcola pier sat-sun all day & night, any bait suggestions for*the popano? Think anything else will show up with the warming trend?


----------



## southern yakker

startzc said:


> Will be down this weekend fishing pcola pier sat-sun all day & night, any bait suggestions for*the popano? Think anything else will show up with the warming trend?


Use fresh peeled shrimp or a pomp jig. There has been a lot of big drums caught off the pier recently and sheep head.good luck


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> Use fresh peeled shrimp or a pomp jig. There has been a lot of big drums caught off the pier recently and sheep head.good luck


Or sand fleas. Use a double drop rig (not steel) or a carolina rig with a #2 hook. The other option like southern mentioned are pompano jigs. These can be found in any local tackle shop!

This is what you'll be looking for:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MoganMan

Braved the cold last night with Thafish at bobsykes gulf breeze side, had the place to ourselves! Too bad we got skunked! Not 1 fish.


----------



## southern yakker

Me and avid are at Bob sikes now.


----------



## southern yakker

Just caught thus big boy. Lost the tape measure but I'd say 38 inches.


----------



## Austin

I knew yall wouldn't last long wanting to break in the new gear!


----------



## Jet fishin

southern yakker said:


> Just caught thus big boy. Lost the tape measure but I'd say 38 inches.




Awesome. 
How are you lifting them up to the bridge:001_huh:


----------



## Austin

Jet fishin said:


> Awesome.
> How are you lifting them up to the bridge:001_huh:



They are using a bridge net.


----------



## southern yakker

Austin said:


> I knew yall wouldn't last long wanting to break in the new gear!


Yeah man trying to but that was on my old reel. I can't wait to break in the stuff I just got.


Yeah we use a bridge net


----------



## southern yakker

Avid just caught a nice 38-40 inch red on his new set up from outcast


----------



## southern yakker

Here it is


----------



## Ugly 1

*great start*

nice bullsl! Hows the weather out there tonight? I hope to see some pics of some big sharks from you guys tonight! the only thing Im catching tonight is my 3ft tall grandchild so brawl one for me. good luck Ugly


----------



## southern yakker

Ugly 1 said:


> nice bullsl! Hows the weather out there tonight? I hope to see some pics of some big sharks from you guys tonight! the only thing Im catching tonight is my 3ft tall grandchild so brawl one for me. good luck Ugly


The weather is amazing out! Hopefully tomorrow I'll catch a shark I'll have more appropriate tackle tomorrow


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Austin said:


> I knew yall wouldn't last long wanting to break in the new gear!


Haha austin your damn right i broke in the new cobia rod and the battle 8000


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> nice bullsl! Hows the weather out there tonight? I hope to see some pics of some big sharks from you guys tonight! the only thing Im catching tonight is my 3ft tall grandchild so brawl one for me. good luck Ugly


It was perfect weather. The reds seemed really angry tonight. They faught hard and gave me a run for my money!


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> The weather is amazing out! Hopefully tomorrow I'll catch a shark I'll have more appropriate tackle tomorrow


 how did you guys do sharkin today?


----------



## southern yakker

Ugly 1 said:


> how did you guys do sharkin today?


We didn't get a run on any poles. I was hoping for at least a redfish yesterday.


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> We didn't get a run on any poles. I was hoping for at least a redfish yesterday.


Well at least you guys did not have to deal with 34 degrees with a 20mph wind like my BS trips last week!!! thanks for the report. I'm almost to BS now I will let you know how it goes. Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> Well at least you guys did not have to deal with 34 degrees with a 20mph wind like my BS trips last week!!! thanks for the report. I'm almost to BS now I will let you know how it goes. Ugly


Uh, we were out there... Yakker just had to go out there that one night when the windshield was like 20-25 degrees.


----------



## Smarty

I'm at Bob Sikes now. Temp probaly about 64 degrees so it's not cold. Now the wind is a different story! SSE steady at about 30mph with gusts up to I bet 60mph at times. I bet the gulf is crazy right now! I literally have my chair with wind block strapped down to the bridge! Have only caught a few trout and a spot. No big runs in a few hours so I'm about to call it a night.


----------



## Smarty

Wind was kicking butt!!! Had my man bridge cave strapped to the railing with my heavy tackle bag in it to keep the chair from hovering over the bridge when I wasn't sitting down :001_huh:
Usually when your packing everything up is when a redfish will hit. Except this time it wasn't a redfish, it was an alien  This was one messed up gaftop sailcat! 
This had to be a catch and release in fear of the mother ship showing up to save its baby :laughing:
Below is a quick clip


----------



## southern yakker

The face of that thing is creepy as hell!


----------



## Austin

I shall name him peanut!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

That one ugly fish.


----------



## jakec

AVIDfisherman said:


> That one ugly fish.


 yea it is. way to tough out the wind Smarty.


----------



## gator7_5

AVIDfisherman said:


> Uh, we were out there... Yakker just had to go out there that one night when the *windshield *was like 20-25 degrees.


haha. Autocorrect I hope?


----------



## torreyislandkid

Smarty said:


> Wind was kicking butt!!! Had my man bridge cave strapped to the railing with my heavy tackle bag in it to keep the chair from hovering over the bridge when I wasn't sitting down :001_huh:
> Usually when your packing everything up is when a redfish will hit. Except this time it wasn't a redfish, it was an alien  This was one messed up gaftop sailcat!
> This had to be a catch and release in fear of the mother ship showing up to save its baby :laughing:
> Below is a quick clip


Should have kept it on ice and found a Game warden to give to a biologist.
Something I would want to know if something is going on in our waters.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

gator7_5 said:


> haha. Autocorrect I hope?


What you mean?


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> What you mean?


Its wind chill not windshield.:whistling:


Yeah it reached 20 I believe that night. Would if been worth it if a caught a fish but youvarent gonna catch anything sitting on the couch.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Its wind chill not windshield.:whistling:
> 
> 
> Yeah it reached 20 I believe that night. Would if been worth it if a caught a fish but youvarent gonna catch anything sitting on the couch.


Of course it's always the spelling police on here. Windshield/windchill same stuff. Very true. I was at the ol' ladies house catching crabs  haha


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Of course it's always the spelling police on here. Windshield/windchill same stuff. Very true. I was at the ol' ladies house catching crabs  haha


I'm pretty sure I would of heard about that if you did...:whistling:

I'm gonna try and get that girl to come out thus weekend but might have to seperate from everyone if ya know what I mean:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> I'm pretty sure I would of heard about that if you did...:whistling:
> 
> I'm gonna try and get that girl to come out thus weekend but might have to seperate from everyone if ya know what I mean:thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah I would've told you haha 
Oh yeah? Montana? Make sure she brings a friend  lol


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah I would've told you haha
> Oh yeah? Montana? Make sure she brings a friend  lol


Yeah I know that's one to brag about


Well I could always hook you up with her and get with one of her hot friends!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Yeah I know that's one to brag about
> 
> 
> Well I could always hook you up with her and get with one of her hot friends!!!


NO! Montana is not aloud on any of our exclusive fishing trips end of story.


----------



## holicori

Sounds like he doesnt want a female breaking up the brolove! 

Ha


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> Sounds like he doesnt want a female breaking up the brolove!
> 
> Ha


LOL this particular chick is 250+ she will eat all our bait. Its why shes not aloud on our trips.


----------



## holicori

Baha. Well...if the bite is slow you could always throw her over to make it high tide to help the bites start picking up!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

holicori said:


> Baha. Well...if the bite is slow you could always throw her over to make it high tide to help the bites start picking up!


Lol that makes perfect sense. We could use her!


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> LOL this particular chick is 250+ she will eat all our bait. Its why shes not aloud on our trips.


Bwahaha now that's funny! At least she can keep you warm in the winter and give you shade in the summer.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Bwahaha now that's funny! At least she can keep you warm in the winter and give you shade in the summer.


very true lol. Wanna hit sikes tonight bo?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

At bob sikes now. There are a lot of bait fish here now. Im getting short drag pull outs and when i check the bait its gone. Very weird


----------



## fossil

Where is Bob Sykes? I'm from Arkansas and will be in next week. looking to catch anything besides catfish.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

fossil said:


> Where is Bob Sykes? I'm from Arkansas and will be in next week. looking to catch anything besides catfish.


Well sir. Bob sikes is right beside pensacola beach toll bridge. Holler at me when you get down here and ill show you rigs and what type of bait to use out here. There is an occasional catfish that you will catch ive only caught about 5 of them since ive been fishing here. We isually catch redfish, flounder, occasional shark and when spring gets here there should be more of a variety.


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be at Bob sikes tonight at around 7 looking to break in my new gear


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> I'll be at Bob sikes tonight at around 7 looking to break in my new gear


Spent the last 3 nights at sikes first 2 nights 0 runs 2 small catfish went out last night with Holicorey and between the 2 of us and 6 plus rods we managed 1 stingray and a menhaden. Ya that's right I caught a menhaden on my shark rig. It bit the line 20 ft from the hook and held on like a pitbull!!!anyway we left about midnight all beat up and mad. Once again I decided not to quit and relocated to portifino for a change of scenery. It started with an amazing blue bioluminescence show in the gulf and for the next couple hours it was fish on!!!! Lots of runs I didn't land and I did land 2 30inch reds and lots of cats. I'm headed to sikes now and if I can get help I will post the pics. Ugly


----------



## southern yakker

Its been steady action tonight but mainly Cow rays. I was on my own for a second and five piles tore off all at once!!!!! Giant tangle if lines from the cow rays and I just had a redfish take off with my line but he got off. I like the men Hayden story!!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

They say any night is a good night if you are fishing. But catching a bunch of cow rays. Get pretty damn annoying. Im thinking ill try somewhere else next time.


----------



## scrawley09

After yall left I finally got a real run. He ended up breaking me off on one of those pylons.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Thats good man. We just got tired of putting up with those cow rays. I couldnt believe how abundant they were again. Too bad we werent shark fishing.


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> Its been steady action tonight but mainly Cow rays. I was on my own for a second and five piles tore off all at once!!!!! Giant tangle if lines from the cow rays and I just had a redfish take off with my line but he got off. I like the men Hayden story!!!!


I spent a good long second trying to figure out how a menhaden that I bought frozen and spent a couple days in my ice chest and had a big circle hook through his head came back to life???? Then I put the angry little monster in the correct spot ( on the hook) and back out he went. After a few mins I went to truck to get a jacket that's when I get a text from Holicorey it says ( your gonna be mad fish on while your gone tangled in random line and broke off and I checked your other pole and its stuck) 2nd time in 2 weeks my only run of the day happens when I'm in the RV. Oops!!!!! Ugly


----------



## southern yakker

Haha you need to stop going to the rv! Man these cow rays were getting on my nerves last night but I might have to catch a few for shark bait this weekend!

Scrawley at least you got a good run and hopefully you can catch your first bull red soon.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I'm still trying to figure out if you are really being serious about your FROZEN menhaden coming back to life?


----------



## southern yakker

AVIDfisherman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if you are really being serious about your FROZEN menhaden coming back to life?


It didn't come back to life it bit his line and held on till he pulled it up.haha


----------



## AVIDfisherman

A live menhaden did?


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if you are really being serious about your FROZEN menhaden coming back to life?


Now you can imagine how I felt!!!! I was using a whole menhaden for bait very dead and very frozen and very hooked! When I pulled it back out of the water alive I didn't know weather to laugh or drop my pole and run especially after seeing the alien freakfish pics posted this week. Thanks for the nightmares........Ugly. Short version... Yes a live one grabbed my line about 20 ft above the hooked dead one, ever heard of that before?


----------



## Smarty

Running won't help. T.h.e.y.'r.e........ e.v.e.r.y.w.h.e.r.e.


----------



## Austin

I guess at least you know it was fresh!!


----------



## Ugly 1

Spent the day at Navarre pier yesterday with only one micro run and no fish. After a quick supply run I decided to head back over to portifino for another light show and possible red. When I got there the water was low and it was breezy and cold but I threw out 2 poles anyway. After a couple hours of nothing except being cold I was ready to tap!! Then I remember a post from Holicorey talking about waking up to the sound of a screaming clicker and then Avid posted something about getting an alarm clock that makes that noise so you wake up immediately. Well it sounded great so I grabbed a sleeping bag put fresh bait out and crashed right next to my poles. I woke up cold a few times but no clicker alarm so I passed out again BAD IDEA!!!!! I woke up about 5:45 and noticed immediately that my pier cart was flipped over and my ice chest that was in it is tossed out on the beach! I jumped to my feet and found my loomis still in the rod holder so I reeled it in to find the snap swivel destroyed and no more leader. Thank the fish gods for my swivel failing because my old ass slept right through being spooled and having my cart flipped without hearing a thing and now I get to spend the day thinking about the fish I missed.........OUCH!!!!!!! Next time I will take the bell out of the tackle box and put it on the pole. Thanks for the great idea guys.... Ugly


----------



## fossil

*That Sucks*

Can't believe someone dumped your cart and tossed your ice chest without you waking up to hear them. That's gotta suck. Losing a fish was bad enough.


----------



## southern yakker

fossil said:


> Can't believe someone dumped your cart and tossed your ice chest without you waking up to hear them. That's gotta suck. Losing a fish was bad enough.


I'm pretty sure the fish flipped the Cary.


----------



## fossil

That would suck even more!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

fossil said:


> Can't believe someone dumped your cart and tossed your ice chest without you waking up to hear them. That's gotta suck. Losing a fish was bad enough.


HAHAHA thanks for the laugh!


----------



## fossil

I'm always good for a laugh!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

fossil said:


> Where is Bob Sykes? I'm from Arkansas and will be in next week. looking to catch anything besides catfish.


if your in pcola next weekend send me a pm and I'll try and show you a few spots, I see the semper fi on your posts, andI always like bullshitting with a brother.


----------



## fossil

I wish I was giong to be in through the weekend. I'll be there early Monday through Friday.


----------



## southern yakker

I'll be headed to Bob sikes tonight. Hopefully I can get three the rays and get my friend and I a red.


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> I'll be headed to Bob sikes tonight. Hopefully I can get three the rays and get my friend and I a red.


 GB or PCB side? Good luck it should be nice out. Stay awake!!! Ugly


----------



## southern yakker

Ugly 1 said:


> GB or PCB side? Good luck it should be nice out. Stay awake!!! Ugly


Gulf breeze. Haha I'll try my best to font want to get spooled!


----------



## southern yakker

We have plenty of shark bait with all these damn rays for tomorrow now we just need a red or few


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> Gulf breeze. Haha I'll try my best to font want to get spooled!


 If you guys get into a bunch of rays and have extra shoot me a text and I will come and get them. I am heading to Destin shark fishing tomorrow with lowpro and could use some cows. thanks Ugly 916 532 4521 I will be on the PCB side for a while then heading to Portifino for some pay back


----------



## southern yakker

So far we only have two. If they start showing up a lot I'll let you know


----------



## Ugly 1

Here's the 2 reds from the 1st portifino trip this week. Both caught on squid . Thanks for no BS or flags


----------



## Ugly 1

Ugly 1 said:


> Here's the 2 reds from the 1st portifino trip this week. Both caught on squid . Thanks for no BS or flags


 ok I know theres only 1 fish Im still trying to figure this out. I will post other pics later Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Wow squid? Thats cool. Ive never caught them off squid. Your fishing trip sounds great. Maybe using the drag as an alarm clock doesnt work lol.


----------



## southern yakker

Shark fishing at fort pivkens for a few hours and no runs.yet


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> Wow squid? Thats cool. Ive never caught them off squid. Your fishing trip sounds great. Maybe using the drag as an alarm clock doesnt work lol.


I had to give it a try that's all we use back home and it has been producing more runs per night than any other bait in 3 months I've been in fl. Plus it stays on your rig in the heavy surf. I also think you have a better chance to catch slot fish. Please don't ask me to explain why it's just a hunch... The clicker alarm was a great idea!!! I am a very light sleeper and don't even drink. So I was mad as hell to find my camp was trashed by a monster and I slept right through it!!! I'm in destin getting ready to do some sharking. Good luck to you guys at Pickens today. Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> I had to give it a try that's all we use back home and it has been producing more runs per night than any other bait in 3 months I've been in fl. Plus it stays on your rig in the heavy surf. I also think you have a better chance to catch slot fish. Please don't ask me to explain why it's just a hunch... The clicker alarm was a great idea!!! I am a very light sleeper and don't even drink. So I was mad as hell to find my camp was trashed by a monster and I slept right through it!!! I'm in destin getting ready to do some sharking. Good luck to you guys at Pickens today. Ugly


Goodluck never found us. I dropped old chum off from a black drum i caught. We had bloody stingray nothing even touched it. Ft. Pickens has been a bust the last 2 days i've been there. I vow not to return till the water gets atleast above 70 degrees. I am surprised you didn't wake up because even if i hear a bicycle and it's clicking I turn and look for a fishing pole going off. Crazy but, i do. Well hope you hook into something. I might have to take you up on that squid thing we'll see.


----------



## Ugly 1

*Destin/ Portifino Saturday report.*

Went to meet low pro and do some sharking today. Spring break crowds filled beach and most parking for miles! I like to fight fish not traffic and crowds so I headed back to portifino hoping for some payback! 12+ catfish in 1hr made me load back up and head to sikes. Sitting on PCB side looking at a crowded pier now. If I can stay awake maybe I will have a descent sikes report later. Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> Went to meet low pro and do some sharking today. Spring break crowds filled beach and most parking for miles! I like to fight fish not traffic and crowds so I headed back to portifino hoping for some payback! 12+ catfish in 1hr made me load back up and head to sikes. Sitting on PCB side looking at a crowded pier now. If I can stay awake maybe I will have a descent sikes report later. Ugly


sounds good. Yeah usually catfish and dolphins are bad signs. Hope you do well tonight. Gulf Breeze side only produced cowrays for us that past couple of nights i'll try sikes later next week.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Pickens this morning since 8 has been 2 bull reds and one good pomp hopefully more to come


----------



## southern yakker

Just got out at Bob sikes.


----------



## Ugly 1

southern yakker said:


> Just got out at Bob sikes.


What side? I just pulled up to PCB side after a scenic tour of Brownsville mad as hell and ready to fight! I hope the fish are feeling the same. Good luck hooking up tonight. I will let you know how it goes. Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> What side? I just pulled up to PCB side after a scenic tour of Brownsville mad as hell and ready to fight! I hope the fish are feeling the same. Good luck hooking up tonight. I will let you know how it goes. Ugly


Fyi: we never fish pcb side. Its less crowded over here and a lot of members fish gb side. Yeah i caught a 3 1/2 alligator gar. Will post pics tomorrow. Plenty of action our drags were peeling but, couldnt hook up. There are schools of menhaden every where. Other people were hooking into reds tonight too. Ready yourself for some action tonight.


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> Fyi: we never fish pcb side. Its less crowded over here and a lot of members fish gb side. Yeah i caught a 3 1/2 alligator gar. Will post pics tomorrow. Plenty of action our drags were peeling but, couldnt hook up. There are schools of menhaden every where. Other people were hooking into reds tonight too. Ready yourself for some action tonight.


Started out with a a few little teasers, just enough noise out of my reel to get the heart going,Then a snag took my loomis out of the game. It's starting to get breezy and cold so I will try the old head to the RV routine and see if that works for a good run. If that doesn't work it's nap time! I hope I don't lose any poles ..... Ugly


----------



## Austin

On vacation until April 1 starting tomorrow!! Lets kill some damn fish!!!


----------



## Blazerz65

Hey guys, awesome thread! Im going to be at my place in topside destin. I was wondering were are some of the placss i can go and hit up since i dont have my boat this time. All help will really be appreciated.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

3 1/2' Alligator Gar. Caught March 21. Cut menhaden Bob Sikes.


----------



## Ugly 1

Nice gar Avid! Did you catch it on menhaden?


----------



## Ugly 1

Oops sorry for stupid question! 3.5 ft gar on menhaden at sikes dumba$$. hope that saved you some typing UGLY


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> Oops sorry for stupid question! 3.5 ft gar on menhaden at sikes dumba$$. hope that saved you some typing UGLY


Yeah i was surprised my leader held up.


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yeah i was surprised my leader held Do you guys run mono leaders ? I just pulled up to sikes to do some trolling. As in ugly dude hiding under the bridge kind of trolling. This weather sucks!!!! Ugly


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yes. I prefer flourocarbon 50lb is what i use for my leaders. Goodluck tonight.


----------



## scrawley09

It was good last night. I landed one bull red and hooked 2 more. Had a few good runs though. Il post pictures later.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

scrawley09 said:


> It was good last night. I landed one bull red and hooked 2 more. Had a few good runs though. Il post pictures later.


I debated going i really wanted to go to sikes last night. Then i figured it would be nasty out.


----------



## scrawley09

It was really windy but the fish were out there


----------



## scrawley09

Hey is it too early for spanish out there?


----------



## southern yakker

scrawley09 said:


> Hey is it too early for spanish out there?


I haven't heard or seem any caught but I'm sure there are a few out there. In a few weeks they should be here in decent numbers.


----------



## southern yakker

Went to Bob sikes tonight and it started out real good with multiple runs on mainly ground mullet head and s few on men Hayden but all spit the hook except one avid had bit his reel messed up and he lost him. Still a fun nighy


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Went to Bob sikes tonight and it started out real good with multiple runs on mainly ground mullet head and s few on men Hayden but all spit the hook except one avid had bit his reel messed up and he lost him. Still a fun nighy


Any day fishing is a good day. Word to the wise dont ever buy a Penn Fierce they are junk.


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> Any day fishing is a good day. Word to the wise dont ever buy a Penn Fierce they are junk.


You guys are Badasses!!! I took a beating at pickens in the am. got chased of the gulf by wind blowing so hard it made the sand sting when it hit you in the afternoon. and finished the day by crawling in my RV in sikes parking lot and taking a power nap until well after dark. I had a great day but all I caught was some zzzs. glad to hear you guys were hooking up! 2nd word to the wise... no line in the water, no fish on the pole! good luck to you guys at sikes tonight! UGLY


----------



## kilroy1117

AVIDfisherman said:


> Any day fishing is a good day. Word to the wise dont ever buy a Penn Fierce they are junk.


 
Received a Penn 8000 Fierce surf rod/reel combo for christmas but it's treated me well since then. What happened with yours??


----------



## scrawley09

I think that means someone owes me a dollar. Haha


----------



## AVIDfisherman

kilroy1117 said:


> Received a Penn 8000 Fierce surf rod/reel combo for christmas but it's treated me well since then. What happened with yours??


Well it may have been operator error. But,  After i lost the fish it worked just fine. The spool kept on turning almost like the drag failed and as i tightened the drag it kept pulling out line. The spool was just free spinning... Not sure of the problem. It's brand spankin' new. I'm going to upgrade to a new spinfisher V or buy another battle. I put it on the Fishing FS section for 80$obo brand new 50lb suffix braid 275-300yds. They are 60-79$ brand new without mono/braid.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

scrawley09 said:


> I think that means someone owes me a dollar. Haha


Nice job man haha. When did you get those? We were out last night..


----------



## MoganMan

Just got back from sykes GB side, was cold and windy but we toughed it out! I caught a bull red and lost a massive gar and my friend caught a decent sized ray, be on the lookout for a post and pics tomorrow from "Thafish"


----------



## southern yakker

Went out today since 11:30 until around nine. Only thing we caught was a big skate that about pulled my spinfisher v into the water do to not setting my drag loose. Never gonna make that mistake again but had a fum night with my lady friend until she got too cold and had to leave.


----------



## MoganMan

Hahah, reminds me of a time we were fishing at the pier one night during bands on the beach and my friend Brandon had his rod pulled straight of the side of the pier!


----------



## southern yakker

MoganMan said:


> Hahah, reminds me of a time we were fishing at the pier one night during bands on the beach and my friend Brandon had his rod pulled straight of the side of the pier!


Dang that sucks! I heard a dragging sound and saw my pole teeter tottering and my adrenaline started pumping as a jumped up and grabbed it right before it went over. That was nerve racking!


----------



## MoganMan

I bet! How do you like your spinfisher V? I have not heard much about them.


----------



## southern yakker

MoganMan said:


> I bet! How do you like your spinfisher V? I have not heard much about them.


I love it! After I got my first one I decided to get another one both 8500. It handles big reds like nothing


----------



## scrawley09

About to head to sikes. Anyone else going.?


----------



## Smarty

After almost 4hrs at Bob Sikes no big runs. Caught more 12in white trout than I care to clean. Could just catch them with every cast if you wanted to. I really think I give up and it's gonna be a trout breakfast tonight. Oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## MathGeek

Smarty said:


> After almost 4hrs at Bob Sikes no big runs. Caught more 12in white trout than I care to clean. Could just catch them with every cast if you wanted to. I really think I give up and it's gonna be a trout breakfast tonight. Oh well, can't win them all.


Use a smaller white trout for bait. Big reds love 10-12" trout.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Anyone know if kings will take white trout


----------



## jaster

Like a kiddo takes candy!!!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Good deal saves me some money on cigar minnows. I knew saving them whole was a good idea


----------



## startzc

Do trout freeze well for later use? Would they still stand up to a cast?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

They do freeze up well i use the for red fish bait also. So should do well casting whole also.


----------



## Smarty

MathGeek said:


> Use a smaller white trout for bait. Big reds love 10-12" trout.


I did bro. I also used them cut up into nice chunks. Dead/live not to mention pinfish in the same manner too. Really don't care about catching the big reds. Have caught a lifetime of them. Was looking for slot reds, mangrove snapper, specs, or flounder. Just didn't happen and that's okay man. Enjoyed trying but think next time I might try closer to home :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly 1

Blazerz65 said:


> Hey guys, awesome thread! Im going to be at my place in topside destin. I was wondering were are some of the placss i can go and hit up since i dont have my boat this time. All help will really be appreciated.


 Sorry for not replying sooner I just saw your post. Topsail state park, Miramar beach, Okaloosa pier area. good luck I hope its not to late. UGLY


----------



## southern yakker

Been at bib sikes for a few hours now and have had a few runs and landed a 35 inch red on a whole men haden. My phone is being stupid and won't let me upload the picture now.


----------



## MoganMan

Nice fish, we were going to be out there today but decided to do a beach day instead, still managed my first red caught surf fishing! Was 35 inches, and much lighter color than the ones at sykes.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Nice fish man!


----------



## Smarty

Here's a challenge for sure. Post a slot red. That's a bitch for sure  
I'll be out there Sunday night late :thumbsup:


----------



## orion3

@ smarty. I've got one from the surf last Monday but can't figure out how to post from my iPhone. I wanna catch a bull guess I need to switch locations. Lol


----------



## AVIDfisherman

orion3 said:


> @ smarty. I've got one from the surf last Monday but can't figure out how to post from my iPhone. I wanna catch a bull guess I need to switch locations. Lol


Nah you can catch some pretty big ones in the surf. I've never seen anything over 41inches come from bob sikes bridge.


----------



## southern yakker

Smarty said:


> Here's a challenge for sure. Post a slot red. That's a bitch for sure
> I'll be out there Sunday night late :thumbsup:


Here is quite a few slots from Bob sikes!


----------



## southern yakker

Alright that photo might not of been recent...
I might go kayak fishing tomorrow and there's a decent chance I'll catch a slot but I won't be able to take pics of it.


----------



## southern yakker

Went to Pensacola pier today in the morning and caught a few Spanish some decent sized all on gotchas. I'm not a pier fisherman so I mainly watched as the regulars threw on the cobia with four cobia landed. I did throw at one of them though. A fun morning for sure but not a big fan of the few rats out there that take everything too seriously.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Hey Soutern Yakker, don't let the guys with the cobia jigs shoved up their butts discourage you from going and enjoying the gulf pier. 

But how thick was the Spanish?


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey Soutern Yakker, don't let the guys with the cobia jigs shoved up their butts discourage you from going and enjoying the gulf pier.
> 
> But how thick was the Spanish?


I'm just not a big fan of that much competition. I prefer just to be able and kick back and screw around while fishing. The Spanish were really thick early in the morning but slowed a little bit throughout the day but were still being caught consistently.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

yakker save a few Spanish this week and let's do some sharking this weekend I got myself a 4/0 a week ago and with that and my 750ssm Im ready to catch a shark ugly is talking about going Saturday so text me if your interested.... an AVID same goes for you don't get all butt hurt cuz I didn't message you personally I know how you get around that time of the month ;-)


----------



## AVIDfisherman

missplaced_idahoan said:


> yakker save a few Spanish this week and let's do some sharking this weekend I got myself a 4/0 a week ago and with that and my 750ssm Im ready to catch a shark ugly is talking about going Saturday so text me if your interested.... an AVID same goes for you don't get all butt hurt cuz I didn't message you personally I know how you get around that time of the month ;-)


Haha good one! I'd be willing to go. Only place I will try new is chickenbone or langdon tired of the pass and not catching shit there 2 saturdays in a row. lol


----------



## Austin

When you guys want to hit the beach pier, let me know...,


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Southern was there yesterday... I couldn't make it out yesterday. I didn't have the right baits to go anyways. Something about gotchas or something. I don't even know what that stuff is.


----------



## southern yakker

Im not sure if ill be able to make it out Saturday I might be out of town. If I can I will mist deffintiely go. Avid I'll show you tonight if you can make it out what a gotcha is. 


Austin I'll hit you up next time I decide to go to the pier.


----------



## Austin

A gotcha? Noooo! I'll hand make a jig or two if you wan't to get some spanish.


----------



## Ugly 1

missplaced_idahoan said:


> yakker save a few Spanish this week and let's do some sharking this weekend I got myself a 4/0 a week ago and with that and my 750ssm Im ready to catch a shark ugly is talking about going Saturday so text me if your interested.... an AVID same goes for you don't get all butt hurt cuz I didn't message you personally I know how you get around that time of the month ;-)


 Hey Avid I hate neap tide also its the worst time of the month!!!! glad its over! so lets go fight some fish this weekend. I slept with my new 9/0 last night cuz I couldn't seem to put it down. I cant wait to hear that thing scream!!! Don't miss out on some good food some hardcore fishing and BS so deep you will need waders!!!! and no were not fishing at fort Prickens so no prick rangers to hassle us for cooking or sleeping or any other criminal activity. UGLY


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Ugly 1 said:


> Hey Avid I hate neap tide also its the worst time of the month!!!! glad its over! so lets go fight some fish this weekend. I slept with my new 9/0 last night cuz I couldn't seem to put it down. I cant wait to hear that thing scream!!! Don't miss out on some good food some hardcore fishing and BS so deep you will need waders!!!! and no were not fishing at fort Prickens so no prick rangers to hassle us for cooking or sleeping or any other criminal activity. UGLY


Haha steve thats a good one. Im going to give you a hard time this saturday. When im hooking up on a shark and youre not! Haha. Ugly youll see how we will go.back and forth talking shit to each other lol. Im thinking chickenbone still in ft pickens but away from the pass where a lot of people are.


----------



## startzc

I saw a guy use long zip ties to attach a piece of PVC to use as a rod holder so a fish couldn't steal it. Would that work on the bridge?


----------



## southern yakker

startzc said:


> I saw a guy use long zip ties to attach a piece of PVC to use as a rod holder so a fish couldn't steal it. Would that work on the bridge?


I usually just lean my rod against the bridge at an angle and set the drag loose but there is drain holes that a lot of people use as rod holders.


----------



## hunterclaus

startzc said:


> I saw a guy use long zip ties to attach a piece of PVC to use as a rod holder so a fish couldn't steal it. Would that work on the bridge?


this works well on the bridge.


----------



## hunterclaus

southern yakker said:


> I usually just lean my rod against the bridge at an angle and set the drag loose but there is drain holes that a lot of people use as rod holders.


Putting the rod in the drain holes is safer than leaning the rod against the rail. both work, and the drag needs to be light. 

However, sometimes when you have the rod in the drain hole, the line can get hit hard enough to break the handle causing the rod to go over. Seen it happen to someone.

I been fishing down on the bridges since the 70's. I have been going a lot more frequently in the last several years. In warm weather I go almost every week.


----------



## Ugly 1

If you use the drains for pole holders be sure to set something under your reel so the concrete does not scratch the finish off of it! I learned this the hard way with a really nice quantum, a little wind and waves rocking the pole on concrete did bad things to the finish in a short period of time. Its Friday again and Good Luck and Safe fishing to everyone. UGLY


----------



## AVIDfisherman

hunterclaus said:


> Putting the rod in the drain holes is safer than leaning the rod against the rail. both work, and the drag needs to be light.
> 
> However, sometimes when you have the rod in the drain hole, the line can get hit hard enough to break the handle causing the rod to go over. Seen it happen to someone.
> 
> I been fishing down on the bridges since the 70's. I have been going a lot more frequently in the last several years. In warm weather I go almost every week.


Your pole doesnt go over if you have the drag set loose enough in the case of leaning your rod on the bridge.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Ugly 1 said:


> If you use the drains for pole holders be sure to set something under your reel so the concrete does not scratch the finish off of it! I learned this the hard way with a really nice quantum, a little wind and waves rocking the pole on concrete did bad things to the finish in a short period of time. Its Friday again and Good Luck and Safe fishing to everyone. UGLY


 +1 ive got a beautiful 750ssm same thing happened to didnt notice it till i saw this post and just went out to check it out, sad day. I think before the next pier outing ill just put a band-aid on the bottom of the reel. might look kinda silly, but thats the prettiest reel ive ever had.


----------



## southern yakker

As long as the drag is loose its fine to leave it leaning on the side. I have only once forgot to set the drag and almost lost my spinfisher v to a stingray but that's because I was preoccupied with a girl...


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

been fishing NAS last four hours, had two good runs and one hook up with what I believe was a decent shark, I fought it for about ten seconds beforemy line popped. had good knots and brand new line so all I can think is maybe tail whipped?


----------



## Breeze

Out at 3mb right now. Lot of people out here but not much happening.


----------



## Breeze

Fella just stopped to see if we were catching anything. Asked me if I had a doobie... Come on now do I really look like I would have a doobie? Guess he wanted to at least catch a buzz.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Breeze said:


> Fella just stopped to see if we were catching anything. Asked me if I had a doobie... Come on now do I really look like I would have a doobie? Guess he wanted to at least catch a buzz.


Thats about all youll catch out there...


----------



## southern yakker

Haha
Managed one shark at around 3-3.5 feet tonight.


----------



## Breeze

AVIDfisherman said:


> Thats about all youll catch out there...


I have caught alot of fish out here... reds, spanish, trout, shark, and seen several spades caught but never caught a buzz here.... People say there are not any fish here but I have darn sure gone home with a cooler full many a day. Will admit though the last few times have been slow. Course I am not fishing for bulls like you guys do. I prefer to catch fish I can take home and eat although I wouldnt mind fighting a big bull every now and then.


----------



## southern yakker

Had a fun night of fishing for sure. Managed quite a few sharks from 3 ft to 5 ft and a 37 inch red.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Breeze said:


> I have caught alot of fish out here... reds, spanish, trout, shark, and seen several spades caught but never caught a buzz here.... People say there are not any fish here but I have darn sure gone home with a cooler full many a day. Will admit though the last few times have been slow. Course I am not fishing for bulls like you guys do. I prefer to catch fish I can take home and eat although I wouldnt mind fighting a big bull every now and then.


Im not meaning to bash where you fish or the 3mile bridge. My dad always took me there was a kid. From experience i havent done well there. Its quite nice to fish there because you dont have to tote your stuff anywhere. But, when i weigh out the pros & cons i just rather be some where else.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

southern yakker said:


> Had a fun night of fishing for sure. Managed quite a few sharks from 3 ft to 5 ft and a 37 inch red.


Id have to say buddy. Best night we've had fishing in a while. I lost a lot of tackle! Lol


----------



## scrawley09

Yakker.. where were you catching those sharks at? I got skunked at chicken bone this weekend. But I got a 37 inch red last night at sikes.


----------



## scrawley09

37 inches


----------



## MoganMan

Anyone heading to sykes tonight?


----------



## southern yakker

scrawley09 said:


> Yakker.. where were you catching those sharks at? I got skunked at chicken bone this weekend. But I got a 37 inch red last night at sikes.


We went to the Pensacola pier for them. That's a nice red!


----------



## Austin

90 pages of awesome fishing!!!


----------



## scrawley09

Im going moganman


----------



## southern yakker

Austin said:


> 90 pages of awesome fishing!!!


Agreed!:thumbup:

Good luck to you guys tonight.


----------



## Sharknut

I told my Iguana about all the reds you guys were catching off bob sikes. She looked at me sideways and burped. Then I showed her all the pictures of the reds from the last couple weeks. After the 17th one she smacked me in the face with her tail.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

scrawley09 said:


> 37 inches


Nice job man. Youre tearing them up.


----------



## MoganMan

Got 8 reds tonight, look for a post tomorrow by thafish.


----------



## scrawley09

They were out in force last night. We had about 6 hookups and landed 2


----------



## southern yakker

Had a really good night at the pier. Started off with one Spanish but didn't bring the right set up for Spanish so I only caught one. Avid managed two bull reds one at 37.25 and the other at 39 inches. We both caught a decent amount of sharks too.


----------



## southern yakker

Decided to brave the weather tonight and headed to the pier. After about thirty minutes I hear my drag start screaming and manage a 38 inch red while my friend hooked up on a shark. Had quite a few rums for the next couple hours but all either spit the hook or the sharks tail whipped the line except for one smaller sand bar shark I caught. After about two hours we we about to pack it up and head out when my buddys reel starts to scream. We thought it was a shark but finally saw it and it was a nice red. We pulled her up and she was 40 inches. Not bad for my friends first red!!!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Nice report Yakker, what pier?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice report Yakker, what pier?


Pensacola beach was the pier he was at. Im headed out there right now. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Illinijeff

Fished Navarre pier from 11-4 today. I was ling fishing in between fishing with my 8 year old. Would have fished for kings at the end but don't like takiing the family out there with all those people (you never know what you will run into). I was the only one to see one nice size ling, threw right in front of him and he wouldn't eat. Better luck next time. People were catching mostly spanish, and kings. Caught a bunch of cigar minnows with my son. That made the day as he had fun just doing that.


----------



## southern yakker

Illinijeff said:


> Fished Navarre pier from 11-4 today. I was ling fishing in between fishing with my 8 year old. Would have fished for kings at the end but don't like takiing the family out there with all those people (you never know what you will run into). I was the only one to see one nice size ling, threw right in front of him and he wouldn't eat. Better luck next time. People were catching mostly spanish, and kings. Caught a bunch of cigar minnows with my son. That made the day as he had fun just doing that.


At least you got to have a good day with your son and I'm sure he had a great time. Would of been awesome if you could of gotten that cobia though!


----------



## Smarty

Went out to Bob Sikes for my usual every other Sunday night off fishing trip. Enjoyed being out there but didn't have a lot of luck. Scooped up a sea slug to take a picture of and show my son. After catching some bait I headed out on the bridge. Caught a nice Whiting which fry up tasty so it wasn't a total loss. After that it was nothing but white trout until around 4am. Finally decided to quit playing it safe and fish the structure and bigtime snag areas. Caught one grouper and one Mangrove that immediately went back to grow bigger, hopefully much bigger! The little squirt Grouper put up a nice fight on light tackle :thumbsup: Wouldn't hurt my feelings to hook it's bigger relatives :yes:


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome, I netted a slug on a dock light last year. Had no idea what it was until I show ppl pictures. Do people eat those, maybe like conch soup?


----------



## MrFish49

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's awesome, I netted a slug on a dock light last year. Had no idea what it was until I show ppl pictures. Do people eat those, maybe like conch soup?


Maybe somewhere in the world, but I sure don't. This is coming from a guy who will eat bobo sashimi.


----------



## Smarty

No slugs or bobo for me :no:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

anyone headed after sharks or reds tonight????? im trying to go but no one to go with, and im not trying to net fish on my own again, that never ends well for me.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Going to Pcola pier tomorrow, what all bait has showed up?


----------



## southern yakker

I hit up bib sikes tonight with avid. Didn't land any fish but I had a decent run on my shark pole that spit the hook and avid got snapped off by a big shark. We were using 6 feet steel leaders with 70 pound test.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

That's what I like to hear! Not that you lost the fish, but that you had some decent runs. I'm sure this dirty water will get the sharks going. What bait did you use?


----------



## southern yakker

Yeah the water was dirty and the current was ripping today. We were using Boston mackerel and stingray but only had runs on the mackerel.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Catch any live bait! I hope there will be either cigs or ely at Pcola pier tomorrow...


----------



## MoganMan

We were out there another night and I had a live white trout out for reds and I nearly got spooled when a shark hit it, (100+yards gone in like 3 seconds) thank god he missed the hook and just bit the trout's body off. Hoping to go out there tomorrow with my new shark reel to get some revenge.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Losing 10 dollars in tackle is always a good. Cheers to a lucky shark that got away. Ugly where you at? I need my tackle back! The thief is at it again?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

$10 in tackle, giant 24k hooks? Haha


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Hey MoganMan, are you from south Florida?


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> $10 in tackle, giant 24k hooks? Haha


Uh 7ft steel cable 7 strand 16/0 hook and 200lb swivel. 2 hooks that size are 10-13 dollars.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah that's right. I haven't had to buy shark hooks in a while, last few times I went I just let half a Bonita marinate in salt water.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Usually you dont have to buy them often if you dont lose them like me haha


----------



## MoganMan

Nope, born in Shalimar, grew up over seas and I am now a happy resident of Pensacola! I do want to go to So Fla so I can meet the mogan man himself Mr. Blair Wiggens.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I have seen a few of his shows on YouTube. "Now that's a real mogan!" Haha


----------



## southern yakker

Went to Bob sikes last night for reds,specks, and sharks. Managed one huge sail cat a quite a few small sharks. I'm guessing they were sharp noses. We were using Boston mackerel for the reds and sharks and throwing lures for trout. Saw a thirty inch red get pulled up right next to us.


----------



## startzc

anybody braving the weather tonight at Bob Sikes? if so which side?


----------



## Breeze

startzc said:


> anybody braving the weather tonight at Bob Sikes? if so which side?


Braving the weather?? Is it supposed to rain? I might head out to 3 mile tonight but had not heard bout nasty weather.


----------



## Austin

Breeze said:


> Braving the weather?? Is it supposed to rain? I might head out to 3 mile tonight but had not heard bout nasty weather.


Referring to the stiff N wind I think.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

startzc said:


> anybody braving the weather tonight at Bob Sikes? if so which side?


 ill be out there in the next hour or so, iff youre out there ill be about 2/3 of the way down on the GB side. look for the tall skinny guy with a shaved head. always like meeting other PFFers


----------



## startzc

I'm here on gb side now, dark blue gloomis hat on with grey sweatshirt. need some one to teach me how to fish this salty stuff.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

I'll look for you, when I head out there.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was at Pcola pier Friday evening. It was an all around nasty day, little windy, rainy, and few fish. Saw 2 blues, hand full of small sharp nose sharks, 1 jack that almost striped the guy, and a hand full of Spanish.


----------



## Austin

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was at Pcola pier Friday evening. It was an all around nasty day, little windy, rainy, and few fish. Saw 2 blues, hand full of small sharp nose sharks, 1 jack that almost striped the guy, and a hand full of Spanish.


It is pretty humorous when an unsuspecting fisherman gets a welcoming by a big jack.


----------



## flukedaddy

Austin said:


> It is pretty humorous when an unsuspecting fisherman gets a welcoming by a big jack.


Especially on the river bass fishing ripping a buzzbait and the water hits ya in the face. lol


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Yeah. It was a medium size jack on light tackle. Guy was a lefty fishin with his spinning real backwards. Good stuff!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Heading out to Pcola Pier for the evening bite, anybody have any recent reports out there?


----------



## Illinijeff

Facebook said big Spanish today


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Got there at 5 pm an there was hardtail and lady fish being caught. Didn't see any Spanish, one 15-20 lbs king looked at about 10 different baits then just left. 

I stayed till sunset, the octagon was littered with cigar minnows, shopping bags, drinks, beer, etc. all these ppl go to the pier but they can't clean up after themselves? Don't worry, I made sure the octagon was clean before I left! 

And I didn't know that porpoise was in season. There was a kid on the sandbar purposely trying to catch him with lady fish.


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Got there at 5 pm an there was hardtail and lady fish being caught. Didn't see any Spanish, one 15-20 lbs king looked at about 10 different baits then just left.
> 
> I stayed till sunset, the octagon was littered with cigar minnows, shopping bags, drinks, beer, etc. all these ppl go to the pier but they can't clean up after themselves? Don't worry, I made sure the octagon was clean before I left!
> 
> And I didn't know that porpoise was in season. There was a kid on the sandbar purposely trying to catch him with lady fish.


Good on you for cleaning up after everyone else! I can't stand people that make a mess its not the hard to clean up after yourself. Been fishing Bob sikes with no luck so far. Saw one big red at the surface but didn't have a lure ready.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Hey Yakker, how are you seeing the red once the sun sets, you bring a drop light out there?


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey Yakker, how are you seeing the red once the sun sets, you bring a drop light out there?


We saw that one during the day but you can see them at night pretty easily. The light from the bridge shines enough and they are at the surface so they are pretty easy to spot.

My shark rod just went off but no hook up.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

What kind of bait, ray or Bonita?


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> What kind of bait, ray or Bonita?


It was on a whole mullet. Man that was an adrenaline rush!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

How much line did he take, and where did you get the mullet?


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How much line did he take, and where did you get the mullet?


He didnt take much because the book didn't get set. I got the mullet from hot spots. The shark ate half of Tue mullet.


----------



## MoganMan

Dang, next shark won't be so lucky!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MoganMan said:


> Dang, next shark won't be so lucky!


If we could get ahold of that octagon pier it'd be game over for them. That thing stays packed. Me and yakker got some solid gear for sharks 6-7ft. Not to mention they are spinning reels. We are trying to carry on UGLY1's legacy. Haha.


----------



## MoganMan

Invite me out next time you guys try and get on some sharks! I just got a new shark set up and I am ready to test it out. I all ready hooked onto one shark but I was out in the yak returning from dropping the bait when he picked it up.... My friend thought it was just the current and stuck it back into the sand spike/pvc haha


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I might be hitting bob sikes bridge. Or octagon tonight. Pickens would be the bomb at night but, dont have a night owl pass


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MoganMan said:


> Invite me out next time you guys try and get on some sharks! I just got a new shark set up and I am ready to test it out. I all ready hooked onto one shark but I was out in the yak returning from dropping the bait when he picked it up.... My friend thought it was just the current and stuck it back into the sand spike/pvc haha


Usually when we do that. Its spur of the moment. Or when we can get the octagon. Me and southern have both had good runs on the octagon and reds near slot..


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Yeah for sure. I need to invest in one of those passes. I usually only fish the octagon if its not packed.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

BoatBabe said:


> The pass is worth every $!


I heard the bite there is on fire at night.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Haha i heard that. I wish i could fill the cooler that fast lol


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Lady fish are every where at bob sikes done caught two


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Had the same luck :/


----------



## Smarty

AVIDfisherman said:


> Lady fish are every where at bob sikes done caught two


 I was out there later until about 4am. Shined my flashlight in the water and it was nothing but eyeballs everywhere! Oh well, maybe next time it'll be better.


----------



## Ugly 1

AVIDfisherman said:


> If we could get ahold of that octagon pier it'd be game over for them. That thing stays packed. Me and yakker got some solid gear for sharks 6-7ft. Not to mention they are spinning reels. We are trying to carry on UGLY1's legacy. Haha.


Keep trying guys persistence will pay off with a catch of a lifetime! The tourney is over tomorrow night so 2 more long nights of hardcore fishing before I take a break! UGLY


----------



## kilroy1117

Woah that's wild. I'll play the ignorant guy. What kind of crab is that?


----------



## southern yakker

Ugly 1 said:


> Keep trying guys persistence will pay off with a catch of a lifetime! The tourney is over tomorrow night so 2 more long nights of hardcore fishing before I take a break! UGLY


Good luck on the tournament ugly! You have caught some stud sharks. Hopefully I can at least get hooked up with one soon I want to feel that rush!

That's a very interesting crab.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

That is a pretty cool looking crab. Yesterday I found what I though was a stone crab in a pin fish trap but the body was shapped different and had two small claws.


----------



## Ugly 1

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That is a pretty cool looking crab. Yesterday I found what I though was a stone crab in a pin fish trap but the body was shapped different and had two small claws.


 be careful with those little stone crabs I was told they can put out 19000psi enough to smash oyster shells and easily lop off a finger. You will know when you catch one they are a medium size crab with huge claws. you are only allowed to remove one claw and there is a size limit for the claw. Thanks for cleaning up the octagon Randall! The people that leave there trash when they are done fishing are straight up DIRTBAGS that needed a good ass whippin from there Dirtbag moms and dads when they were young to teach them respect for nature and themselves. UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Thinking about going to the gulf pier tomorrow after work, anyone know if bait is still there?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Went to Pensacola Pier yesterday after work, there was a few hardtail caught. Bait was limited. Some decent kings were piered, saw some cobia but none ate, saw some barracuda, massive school of Jack Crevalle came from the sandbar and two actually ate, and a few Spanish was caught. At dark I hooked into a king on a Gotcha, spit the hook and the Gotcha was hanging on by a thread. I didn't pier anything but I was a decent day with some action...


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I'm going to hit up Pcola pier this afternoon, anyone else going?


----------



## startzc

Hope its better this afternoon than this morning, we didnt catch anything but hardtails and the same frickin dolphin 6 times. Saw one jack and he wouldnt eat nothin.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Fished the evening at Pensacola Beach Pier 
Hardtail
Ladyfish
A few king hooked but not landed while I was there. One was a smoker king, the guy lost him due to a wind knot. 

This time all the people fishing with sabiki rigs trashed the pier. They left the sabiki packages scattered down the pier, don't worry I cleaned your mess up also. Keep the pier clean losers!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Pensacol Beach pier after work:
Hardtail
Ladyfish
Bluefish
Jack Crevalle (most of the school stayed just outside casting distance...)
Shark
A few king hook ups but none landed while I was there.


----------



## startzc

Hoping to get to pbp today but sattelite guys is coming so don't know if I will make it. Got an offshore trip with some bama boys this weekend so good luck pier/bridge rats. First trip offshore ever, woohoo


----------



## southern yakker

Hit up Bob sikes last night and the bite was good! Hooked up on a bunch of sharks but kept snapping the steel leader. Bunch of ladyfish out there and some blues.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

just got back from fishing NAS all morning, had one run on a free lined pinfish. but didn't get hooked up. didn't see any Spanish or blues, guess they haven't made it that far into the bay yet.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I haven't seen a decent amount of Spanish at Pcola pier yet. Shouldn't be long!


----------



## flex

are the spanish at bob sikes yet? lol when are they supposed to arrive the temps are well into the 70's? 

everyone said they would arrive in may, we are already going into june and still nothing?


----------



## southern yakker

Went to Bob sikes last night going for shark and got tons of runs but only one landed at around drive feet. Pretty sure its a black tip. Right after that shark my spunfisher starts singing and I grab it and crank all the way down on the drag but it was still pulling out line fast. After a decent fight he snapped me off and left my reel messed up. I think the drag stripped out but it was still a fun fight!


----------



## southern yakker

Went to the pier yesterday and had a pretty good day. I'm not a an of the pier but my friend wanted to go so I went. Got there at 5 in the morning and my friend hooked up on a six foot bull right off the bat. After that manages three slob Spanish while king fishing. I had on possible king hit my bait but I was on my phone and wasn't expecting it... oh well but it was a nice day. Bunch of sharks were out a long with flipper. Saw one school of jacks come by but they were just out of range and saw one tarpon.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Uh, logan i think this thread is dying. Haha. But, the pier starts to really come to life at between 530-730am some of the stuff you see is amazing. Also spotted a 8-9ft hammerhead coming up to the surface then just taking off. And man them spanish were good.


----------



## MoganMan

Nice shark! Were heading out to sykes tonight for some sharks


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MoganMan said:


> Nice shark! Were heading out to sykes tonight for some sharks


Ill see yall out there my fishing buddies are getting picked off left and right. They got lady problems. Haha mind if i fish with yall?


----------



## MoganMan

Fine by me! See you out there!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Aight im headed out now to catch bait.


----------



## Ugly 1

Save me a spot!!! I'm coming out to show you youngsters how its done! No baby sharks tonight boys lets hook some monsters!!!!


----------



## MoganMan

Heck yeah!


----------



## MoganMan

Heading out there around 7, what about you guys? Have some frozen blues, ladies, and a chunk of ray we will be bringing.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Haha im out now catching bait. Lol. Don youre a funny guy!


----------



## southern yakker

Hey man I'm still up to fish almost anytime but when the bites on fire at my girls house I'm gonna go catch me some. Y'all catch anything?


----------



## MoganMan

Eh, ended up with a nice ladyfish and that's all, we left early because the weather took a turn for the worse, maybe another night!


----------



## Smarty

I was out there Thursday night until about 4am. Only caught a few shrimp because of the thousands of small pinfish by the sea wall eating them all up I'm sure. Got out on the bridge and couldn't cast out anywhere without wacking a ladyfish in the head. Put the spotlight out there and it wasn't nothing but eyeballs everywhere! Haven't had much success lately. Maybe next time :yes:


----------



## jmiller2502

whats a good bait to catch blue fish on? i no i could probably use a grub like i use for specks on ladyfish but ive never really seen what people use on blues


----------



## AVIDfisherman

MoganMan said:


> Eh, ended up with a nice ladyfish and that's all, we left early because the weather took a turn for the worse, maybe another night!


Kinda glad i left. That sucks i thought for sure there would be some action because of the weather.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

jmiller2502 said:


> whats a good bait to catch blue fish on? i no i could probably use a grub like i use for specks on ladyfish but ive never really seen what people use on blues


They eat pretty much anything. Sandfleas, shrimp and squid. Ive caught them on anything between a shiny silver hook to gotchas. If its silver and moves fast they will bite it. You just have to find them ill catch one every now and then.


----------



## MoganMan

Heading out to sykes tonight, anyone else plan on going?


----------



## MoganMan

Just got back, landed a 4 1/2ft shark or so (my personal best) and a decent bull red


----------



## Smarty

Gotta work tonight but will be out there with my boy tomorrow night for sure. Hope to hook into another spinner shark so he can see the action :yes:


----------



## Randall2point0

Is anyone doing any fishing tomorrow? I was thinking of hitting Sykes...


----------



## Ugly 1

Randall2point0 said:


> Is anyone doing any fishing tomorrow? I was thinking of hitting Sykes...


 Yep!!!! I have one of my bros flyin in from Cali tomorrow and we are going sharking at pickens you are welcome to join UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0

I still have my week pass to Pickens from Saturday, do they normally run people off the pier after dark if they don't have a Night Owl pass? Normally when I fish out there at night its on the sand and I don't have a problem...


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> I still have my week pass to Pickens from Saturday, do they normally run people off the pier after dark if they don't have a Night Owl pass? Normally when I fish out there at night its on the sand and I don't have a problem...


I'd be careful. My Buddy got $100 fine for not having a pass. The ranger walked down the beach to find him too 

I went shark fishing off the octagon Wednesday with a variety of bait ranging from mackeral, a big bonita, and ladyfish with hardly a nibble. Was out there for a long time and got my bait bumped a few times but no runs.I haven't been fishing much but I'll start back soon and post reports.


----------



## MoganMan

Me Ugly and my friend went down to the Octagon the other night and we had nada for luck, had stingray and mullet, guess they just aren't there right now.


----------



## CrazedFisher

Wish I could get on that action!


----------



## Randall2point0

Anyone at Fort Pickens?


----------



## Randall2point0

So the only luck I had today was not dying from lightning strike. It got a little crazy on the Fort Pickens shore at the pass.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Has there been any of the bigger baits to be found at the piers recently? Hardtail, ladyfish, blue fish?


----------



## southern yakker

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Has there been any of the bigger baits to be found at the piers recently? Hardtail, ladyfish, blue fish?


I caught some small and very large ladyfish at Bobsikes last night. Also saw some bluefish caught. Had a big shark take a four pound piece of ladyfish but no hookup.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Thinking about going to Pcola pier tomorrow, has anyone been out there recently? Is the water still dirty, anything being caught yet? 

Thanks


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Is anyone at Bob Sikes?


----------



## Illinijeff

Fished Navarre pier this evening. Hooked up with three kings but only landed one. My son caught a nice 20in Spanish. All in all a good night. I was there from 6-8 and there were probably 5 kings landed and about 4 lost.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Did anybody do any good today? I might go out in the morning, I'm looking for ladyfish, hardtail, and blue fish. They haven't been thick at Pcola pier when I have gone.


----------



## southern yakker

Went to Bob sikes last night and nothing was happening for me
Saw two people hook up but lose whatever it was. I couldn't even catch a darn ladyfish on my new shimano.cont wait to test that reel out with a bull red soon!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Anyone going to Bob Sikes tonight?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Nothing so far!


----------



## kyle_dj82

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nothing so far!


Where you located? I wanna wet a line today but if I'm gonna be freezing
cold then I wanna catch something!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was on Sikes Gulf Breeze side 3/4 of the way down and then about 1/2 way down. Only one on the bridge, no reds, did see a few schools of rays but by the time I had the pole rigged for them I didn't see another school. But there was plenty of wind and more wind to be had!


----------



## BananaTom

Is this the largest thread?


----------



## jack2

http://www.royalegyptianbedding.com...s-s/1851.htm?gclid=CJLyzvz9nsUCFQFk7AodFREAnA

:thumbsup:

jack


----------

